#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-22
<darkxst> jbicha, yes. that was my bug.
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm just going to disable overlay scrollbars by default
<darkxst> ok I'm fine with that, they are rubbish anyway
<GnomeSzel> Jest ktos z Polski?
<asdf__> hi
<asdf__> 1 question, I have the os debian wheezy with gnome 3.4.2... How I can update it to 3.8?
<asdf__> 1 question, I have the os debian wheezy with gnome 3.4.2... How I can update it to 3.8?
<atrus> wow... gnome-shell taking 70-150% cpu on 13.04 + gnome3 ppa + staging ppa. any ideas what could be going on?
<atrus> about 5 fps moving windows around
<atrus> aha: libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
<atrus> okay, next problem: can't alt-tab past the first 2 applications. i can click on them in the alt-tab popup, but can't use the keybindings. 13.04 + gnome3 ppa + staging ppa
<AustrianAtheist> hi guys
<pavel__> Couple day ago i couldn't install Skype in beta 13.04. Is this problem still there?
<pavel__> Couple days ago i couldn't install Skype in beta 13.04. Is this problem still there?
<jbicha> pavel__: I believe that's bug 1155327
<ubot5> bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155327
<pavel__> I don't Nvidia. Actually, i wasn't able even to install Skype. Skype-bin is not installable.
<pavel__> I don't have Nvidia. Actually, i wasn't able even to install Skype. Skype-bin is not installable.
<pavel__> Do you think this bug affects not only Nvidia cards?
<atrus> anybody using pidgin under gnome-shell here? it seems to freeze up reasonably regularly if it's a child process of gnome-shell, but not if it's a child of gnome-session
<atrus> (g-s 3.8)
<Saverio> hi guys
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-23
<darkxst> jbicha, so what do you think re logind then
<jbicha> darkxst: you can go ahead, I don't think I'll have much of a chance to test it
<jbicha> please send an email to the ubuntu-gnome list though to give people a heads-up before they dist-upgrade next
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<eazel7> the ubuntu-gnome iso installs inside windows?
<eazel7> I'm getting the 12.10 amd64
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, having network-manager and pulseaudio still using consolekit breaks quite some things :\
<darkxst> ricotz, really? I have been using pulseaudio with consolekit without issues
<darkxst> but can upload logind versions
<ricotz> ok, pulseaudio might work, but networkmanager doesnt
<ricotz> at least not reliable
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah, uploading rebases of pitti patched versions would be nice
<darkxst> ricotz, what is the problem with networkmanager?
<ricotz> darkxst, it cant acquire the credentials while not finding a valid ck session
<ricotz> so things like encrypted wlan won't work
<darkxst> oh right, I only use wifi, which is work fine
<darkxst> I will rebase pitti packages and upload
<ricotz> at least here is it the case, and using pittis nm package works
<ricotz> and i guess pulseaudio will just be silent while switching to a tty
<ricotz> darkxst, seems other ones have problems with nm too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138106
<ricotz> darkxst, thanks!
<ricotz> but dont bump the version that way
<darkxst> ricotz, hmm how?
<ricotz> darkxst, it should have been 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu6+logind~raring1
<darkxst> oh oops
<ricotz> i mean dont skip version, since the next raring version will probably *ubuntu6.1
<ricotz> of course this might prevent updates to the non-systemd version
<darkxst> ha yes, I planned that all along ;) (even if it was an accident!)
<ricotz> ;)
<darkxst> might as well do the same with pulseaudio then
<darkxst> ?
<ricotz> if you keep an eye on archive updates and upload updates ;P
<darkxst> I will try
<darkxst> meh, will just upload pulseaudio with a proper version for now
<darkxst> ricotz, so actually my network icon does seem broken
<darkxst> but wifi is working ok
<darkxst> broken as in it is displaying that network is disconnected when it isnt really
<jbicha_> darkxst: are you still around?
<jbicha> ah, nevermind I figured it out
<jbicha> I'm fixing bug 1171789 by adding ubiquity to the gnome-shell favorites override in u-g-default-settings instead of doing it in casper
<ubot5> bug 1171789 in casper (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME does not show "install" w/o typing in the dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171789
<bersace_nss_> Hi, does anyone have error "No session found for uid 1000" with network-manager 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu7+logind~raring1  ?
<bersace_nss> thats look relative to migration to logind vs consolekit
<bersace_nss> i do have systemd-logind running
<chunkyhead> how to install gnome 3.8 on ubuntu
<bersace_nss> chunkyhead, use ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<chunkyhead> thanks :D
<chunkyhead> gnome 3 would gime me 3.0 or 3.4?
<chunkyhead> 3.8*
<bersace_nss> chunkyhead, mostly 3.8
<bersace_nss> see ppa page https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<bersace_nss> you also have gnome3-staging for some more 3.8 pieces
<bersace_nss> chunkyhead, beware it will break some services
<bersace_nss> i currently can't use plain jabber account with empathy
<jbicha> we're respinning the images now
<jbicha> we might need to respin the Ubuntu GNOME images twice to get the 1171789 fix in
<chunkyhead> need a little help, i updated repos, and then updated and upgraded, i'm not getting any option of new interfaces in the login menu
<jbicha> what do you mean "new interfaces"
<chunkyhead> gnome jbicha. for install gnome interface
<camelinahat> chunkyhead, use Ctrl+alt+F2 to switch to a vtty, then log in from the command prompt. Run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chunkyhead> i dont want to update my distro
<camelinahat> then reboot. ;) Just doing upgrade doesn't grab everything, you need to do a dist-upgrade
<camelinahat> chunkyhead, that doesn't update your distro. See 'man apt-get'
<chunkyhead> i know what's apt-get
<chunkyhead> what's dist-upgrade
<camelinahat> See the man file on apt-get. "dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages..."
<chunkyhead> oh ok
<camelinahat> jbicha, Once the rebuild is completed testing need to be started over again? (invalidate existing tests since they're technically for another image).
<jbicha> yes or mostly yes, you can ask in #ubuntu-quality if you have more questions about how that works
<camelinahat> That's what I expected anyways. Respin is just to address bug 1171789 ?
<ubot5> bug 1171789 in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME does not show "install" w/o typing in the dash" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171789
<jbicha> the first rebuild (which has finished now) was for bug 1080701, the second which will start soon is for the missing install link
<ubot5> bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<camelinahat> Yay. Done. Testing time again :)
<camelinahat> :( jbicha Still doesn't show up in Install Ubuntu-Gnome still doesn't show up in dash on 64-bit live CD
<jbicha> camelinahat: did you use .1 or .2?
<camelinahat> .2
<jbicha> hmm
<jbicha> maybe this is more complicated
<camelinahat> Lemme double check again (totally power off the VM, re-download image and try it again).
<jbicha> I think it should have worked
<jbicha> the testing I did here was to install the new package and ubiquity-gtk
<jbicha> after logging out and logging back in, the Install link was at the top of the "Dash"
<jbicha> it's possible casper could be doing something weird but I didn't think so
<jbicha> check the md5sum of the image
<camelinahat> jbicha, No my bad it's there now. my VM must have cached a copy of the old image.
<jbicha> yay, thanks for confirming the fix :)
<jbicha> camelinahat: it sounds in #ubuntu-release like they'll be pushing a new casper so I don't think they'll be rebuilding the images again later
<jbicha> *so I think they will*
<camelinahat> lol fun testing moving targets ;)
<jbicha> we probably should just link to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds and tell people to look for the two Ubuntu GNOME images
<camelinahat> Yeah I realized that after the fact as well. But if there is another rebuild coming out, might be best to wait until after that is finished.
<jbicha> yes but today's a good day to fix any final high priority bugs
<camelinahat> Oh agreed. I've only run into a couple minor things with ubquity I've mentioned before (screen shots, and wording on the install type).
<jbicha> updating the screenshots would affect every image and at this point I didn't think it was high enough priority this time
<jbicha> same for the inconsistent wording
<jbicha> next cycle it would be nice if things said "Ubuntu GNOME" instead of "Ubuntu-GNOME"
<camelinahat> Oh definitely minor bugs. And which is the 'official' name? With or without a space?
<jbicha> with a space
<pavel__> Did you try to install Skype in 13.04?
<ugone> good evening sorry for my English but is translated by google translator.
<ugone> I would like to ask when and if it will be implemented in gnome miniiso.
<ugone> For example http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<ugone> if possible the insertion them obviously
<jbicha> ugone: no, we do not have plans to add any more images
<jbicha> the mini iso is a very minimal command line only install
<ugone> true but it is extremely convenient to install with this system
<ugone> and on old machines is definitely convenient to install so
<ugone> anyway thanks for solving my doubt though I hoped would be implemented in the future
<jbicha> perhaps you are talking about an alternate image like the lubuntu team provides?
<jbicha> I don't think our project is designed for hardward that is 10 or more years old. Providing an alternate image would require more QA work but not much benefit.
<ugone> lol
<ugone> Unfortunately, all the machines I use have more than 10 years and in many schools are also older
<ugone> often happened that went fallback mode and not gnome shell
<jbicha> ok, in your case I would recommend Lubuntu
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 does not include GNOME Fallback by default (although you can install it later)
<ugone> I managed to convince a number of people because I could resurrect old computers with Linux but if you have to change and take a new one is very likely to catch him already with windows
<ugone> is not a problem to install after fallback (although it would be nice to put gia default) but Lubuntu is not livvello gnome as DE
<ugone> Lubuntu is not at the level of gnome as DE
<camelinahat> ugone, Unfortunately future versions of Gnome won't have any fallback mode at all
<ugone> In fact, and this is a big problem
<jbicha> I believe 13.10 will include GNOME and GNOME Classic by default; I think it would be too much to also include GNOME Fallback
<ugone> but perhaps you consider that there are many situations in which there are very old machines gnome fallback is a blessing for these
<ugone> in addition to all the problem is not even more to fit everything on a cd now that the pictures are about 1 gb
<ugone> pictures = iso
<camelinahat> ugone, well part of the issue is that I don't believe GNOME themselves support fallback mode any longer (not Just an Ubuntu GNOME decision).  see: http://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2012/12/05/gnome-3-7-what-is-happening-now/
<camelinahat> Currently the Ubuntu Repositories still have Gnome 3.6 which allows for the fallback mode.
<ugone> thanks
<atrus> i'm running into zombie processes, children of gnome-shell. anybody else seeing something similar?
<atrus> ugone: fwiw, i was running gnome-shell for a while without any 3d acceleration. it was noticably slow, but certainly usable.
<atrus> my radeon drivers were broken, so it was reverting to plain-ol-vesa.
<Ponch0> Hey guys is there a way I can set up awesome wm with gnome 3.8?
<Ponch0> or gals
<Ponch0> no need to assume :)
<Ponch0> it's my weak upbringing
<Ponch0> anyway I'm getting off the subject here.
<cmatheson> Ponch0: gnome-shell is a wm, so it won't work with other wms
<cmatheson> (it's not just a panel like gnome 2 was)
<Ponch0> Hm, their wiki does say I can use it with gnome just not higher than 3.4, or maybe the instructions haven't been updated yet
<Ponch0> I see, let me see what google pulls up, my first thought was to come here heheh
<Ponch0> thanks cmatheson
<cmatheson> np, good luck
<jbicha> darkxst: bug 1172062 is a logind regression right?
<ubot5> bug 1172062 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "network manager icon does not correctly display status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172062
<darkxst> jbicha, yes, looks that way, its failing to connect to the user session
<jbicha> darkxst: don't use -0ubuntu1+ in the gnome3 ppa version strings since it will sort higher than -0ubuntu1 which may be uploaded to the regular Ubuntu repositories
<jbicha> thanks for working on logind, I don't think it's gotten much testing yet (except from pitti)
<jbicha> your work will make it smoother when it lands in S
<darkxst> oh right, oops. but then we probably don't want it to be superceeded by archive versions
<jbicha> it depends on how soon logind lands in S but it's probably not too big of a deal this time as there's likely to be a -0ubuntu2
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm thinking we need one more PPA...to build packages for the GNOME3 PPA and make sure they work before pushing them to the main GNOME3 PPA
<darkxst> jbicha, yes that could work
<darkxst> crap, looks like network manager is confused and still trying to use ck session tracking ;(
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-24
<Guest57842> so how does evryone like the RC
<Guest57842> anyone know when the Ubuntu gnome logo will be picked ?
<Guest57842> wow its dead here lol
<asdf__> I downloaded the RC release, bootet and can't find gnome 3.8 classic mode. Is it because ubuntu gnome uses gnome 3.6?
<gob> hi all
<gob> you'r look me&
<gob> ?
<asdf__> I reasked it here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2013-April/000218.html
<hadim_> hi
<hadim_> got a bug with ubuntu gnome (staging ppa)
<hadim_> can you confirm that gnome terminal settings are not applied
<hadim_> ?
<hadim_> for example when i set terminal colors, it doesnt do anything and use default black on with colors settings
<darkxst> hadim_, file a bug
<hadim_> yep
<hadim_> but where since i use staging ppa ?
<darkxst> ubuntu-bug still works!
<hadim_> oh ok
<hadim_> did you notice this bug ?
<darkxst> no, I just use the standard white on black
<hadim_> ok
<hadim_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1172209
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172209 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome terminal settings not applied" [Undecided,New]
<hadim_> wow
<hadim_> fun robots :-D
<LoverBuntu> hi folks
<LoverBuntu> can anyone tell me what's the main advantages of using ubuntu gnome 13.04 over Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<LoverBuntu> no idea?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi ;)
<darkxst> hi
<ricotz> don't you build the packages locally?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes I do, systemd had been a nightmare though ;(
<ricotz> just saying, might be better to built them in another ppa intead of pushing that much uploads ;)
<darkxst> well if I had known, I would have!
<ricotz> (and testing it from there then)
<ricotz> darkxst, alright
<darkxst> but really wierd issues like Soyuz falling over because there is a ddeb with no corresponding deb
<darkxst> and tests that apparently fail in kvm, but not the archive builds
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah, the builders are sometime weird
<darkxst> indeed
<ricotz> darkxst, mostly just retrying the builds works since it will probably use another builder
<darkxst> hmm right
<darkxst> anyway made a few hacks to packaging as suggested by pitti, so hopefully will work now
<ricotz> darkxst, if that one fails too, built in another ppa first ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, sure
<ricotz> yeah i noticed
<ricotz> uploading systemd made be curious "why"
<darkxst> lol, poweroff fix probably wont make raring
<ricotz> hmm, i see
<ricotz> looks like you got lucky
<darkxst> anyway think I cleaned up most of the logind fallout now
<darkxst> although suspend on lid close, might be a bit flaky until we up gsd to 3.8.1
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah, the lid-close suspend is what i want back :)
<darkxst> ricotz, I pushed a patch, but while I was debugging, sometime suspend was inhibited for no apparent reason
<darkxst> it works perfectly on 3.8.1, but I not entirely sure what needs to be fixed before we can upload that
<ricotz> darkxst, i am still running the older systemd/gsd so i guess i will notice it soon
<darkxst> I guess the OSD's are one issue, if fallback actually still works (can't say I have tested that)
<thepreacher> In quite a few applications eg disks, the system is still referred to as Ubuntu 13.04, I'm just curious, will these be eventually changed to Ubuntu Gnome or not?
<camelinahat> thepreacher, what area of disks? I'm suspecting however it probably has to do with bug 1171867
<ubot5> bug 1171867 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installation type Shows Ubuntu instead of UbuntuGNOME" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171867
<thepreacher> camelinahat: sorry my bad, its actually the details application. The overview shows the system as Ubuntu 13.04. I was expecting it to be Ubuntu Gnome 13.04
<thepreacher> And it show the original Ubuntu logo as well. I suspect there's too much to do at the moment for devs to bother with something like that, besides its only cosmetic.
<camelinahat> Hmm I believe it's the same reason: "All ubuntu-flavours install as "ubuntu", there is no way to detect if unity,gnome-shell,kde are installed uniquiely or if multiple sessions are available. Thus all official flavours, once installed report that they are "Ubuntu"."
<camelinahat> (from that bug)
<thepreacher> Well I can happily live with that :)
<tyrog> Hi. Why does the Gnome Staging ppa have systemd ?
<slinnky> BOOOOOOOOO YEAH
<jbicha> tyrog: it's just logind; other pieces of systemd (hostnamed, localed, & timedated) are already running by default in 13.04
<jbicha> Ubuntu still uses upstart underneath so this is a bit of a hybrid
<tyrog> jbicha: So no problem regarding compatibility with the ubuntu toolchain?
<jbicha> logind is a 13.10 feature so it's not been fully tested on Ubuntu yet but the gnome3 staging ppa in general includes experimental stuff
<tyrog> jbicha: but it is the only one with some components of gnome 3.8 like control center and evolution
<jbicha> yes but there's no promises that gnome-control-center 3.8 works well on Ubuntu yet
<bersace_nss> last update gave wifi back (no more dbus error)
<bersace_nss> thanks !
<bersace_nss> does anyone get nm bridging working ?
<bersace_nss> once i configured a bridge in nm, it fails to activate it with "Device not managed by NetworkManager or unavailable"
<bersace_nss> any clue ?
<bersace_nss> the bridge iface is actually created, but no slave in it
<jbicha> new images were just posted
<user5123546> Hi. I may not be on the right channel, but does anyone know of a way I could easily set the middle mouse button to initiate the activities overview?
<camelinahat> jbicha, Yeah I just noticed that myself.
<camelinahat> jbicha, Looks like install alongside is still broken :(
<jbicha> camelinahat: I wonder if that affects other flavors too?
<camelinahat> I have a kubuntu download here I'll give a try in a little bit. Unfortunately I'm almost done with an LVM/Encytped test so I'll need to re-install the base before I can test kubuntu's resize
<jbicha> kubuntu's ubiquity is a bit different; I'm more curious about whether the bug affects the Ubuntu image
<camelinahat> Yeah I can try that one instead, won't take me a minute to pull down that image anyways.
<jbicha> ok, it sounds like balloons is also checking... I asked around in #ubuntu-quality
<darkxst> jbicha, what needed fixing in g-s-d again?
<jbicha> everything ;)
<jbicha> I think we need to take a closer look at the media-keys changes, possibly reverting them
<jbicha> it's multiple commits so it might be easier to diff the directory with an older version
<Toasty27> Is there any major difference between installing UbuntuGnome and installing Gnome 3 on the standard version of Ubuntu 13.04?
<darkxst> jbicha, you mean the removal of the OSD stuff?
<jbicha> yeah we have to watch out for regressing Unity so we should test whether the volume/brightness/etc. keys still work
<darkxst> unity doesnt use the OSD's, but I suppose fallback would (if that is still working?)
<jbicha> I thought it was more than just OSD but as long as Unity still works, go ahead and upload
<jbicha> I think Fallback should be using notify-osd too but it might be missing the Recommends for it
<darkxst> jbicha, I do not even have a fallback session in my test VM
<jbicha> don't worry about fallback for now
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> jbicha, oh, I am getting black text on black background in gnome-terminal under unity when 'use system colors'
<jbicha> something in our g-s-d 3.8 breaks theming pretty bad in Unity, it doesn't affect Fallback though...
<darkxst> hmm seems mostly ok when switching to ambiance however
<darkxst> jbicha, did media keys actually work in 3.7.91?
<darkxst> I am guess not?
<jbicha> I don't know, maybe we need to revert that directory to the 3.6 version?
<darkxst> I will try and revert the keygrabber stuff, for unity only
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-25
<AdonisK> Hey guyz, will ubuntu Gnome be released the same time as ubuntu?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> jbicha, have the media keys working now, but notifications are screwed
<FearNotMan> Has anyone had any issues with 13.04 not seeing the mouse and keyboard?  My bootup gets past grub and then I can't use the mouse or keyboard.  It's definitely the install because mouse and keyboard and USB ports all work great under 12.10
<FearNotMan> Tried reinstalling a few times, no change
<darkxst> FearNotMan, does the kernel see the keyboard? ie can you switch to a VT ok?
<darkxst> jbicha, actually notifications work on one system.
<FearNotMan> darkxst, sorry for the delay.  no switching to a VT didn't work, so I don't think the kernel was seeing the keyboard.
<darkxst> FearNotMan, try with a normal ubuntu image, and if that still doesnt work file a bug
<FearNotMan> darkxst, ok will do.  Thanks!
<darkxst> ricotz, did you ever test g-s-d with unity?
<Ponch0> hey gnomies, is there an issue with the shut down button with a recent update or did I bring this on myself?
<darkxst> Ponch0, should be fixed with systemd in staging
<Ponch0> darkxst: Hey hru? Ok, I've been shutting down with command line, i'll check it out later.
<Ponch0> I didn't have that issue til about 2 days ago
<darkxst> Ponch0, was fallout from logind
<Ponch0> oh ok thanks a bunch
<ricotz> darkxst, i think i did once
<darkxst> ricotz, .91 is totally broken, crashes (well shutdowns during startup)
<darkxst> runs fine if I start it after logged in though ;(
<ricotz> darkxst, was that before the logind stuff?
<darkxst> ricotz, I didnt test it before logind
<ricotz> i see, i will give it a try in a moment
<Ponch0> and ubuntu software center is a hit or miss still crashes for the most part
<Ponch0> "with SIGGSEV
<Ponch0> "SIGSEGV"
<Ponch0> 42 days now silly software center
<darkxst> ricotz, g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<darkxst> ricotz, still crashes when built against ck, so proably not logind related since 3.6 runs fine
<ricotz> darkxst, at least downgrade dbus too if you havent
<apm1> the release will happen at what time today ?
<darkxst> later!
<Ponch0> woot woot
<Ponch0> champagne
<apm1> not just yet ?
<apm1> i think we still have a few hours to go
<darkxst> apm1, you can just grab the last daily if your impatient, wont be changing now
<apm1> darkxst, i just heard someone the installer on it is borked ?
<darkxst> apm1, the "install alongside" bug might not have been fixed, not sure though
<apm1> i am gonna do a clean install so
<apm1> maybe i'll just supress the urge and wit a few hours :p
<apm1> *wait
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> ricotz, I'm really out of ideas here, media keys should be fixed atleast (in my logind ppa). But no idea what is causing the crash on startup
<darkxst> sgo11, for the shutdown bug syslog should have the answers
<sgo11> darkxst, /var/log/syslog ? I will shutdown my machine with poweroff button today and check the log to see what will happen. I haven't used poweroff button for a long time since I have this issue. thanks a lot.
<darkxst> yeh
<ricotz> darkxst, media keys worked and working fine
<ricotz> ah i guess you meant with unity
<darkxst> ricotz, yes with unity
<darkxst> they should be really broken with .91
<darkxst> probably havent worked since .90
<darkxst> I reverted the legacy key grabber, but only for unity
<sgo11> darkxst, hi, I just reproduced the "can not shutdown with poweroff button" problem. can you please help me with that if you have time? thanks. The last msg I can find in syslog before this boot is "umount.ecryptfs_private: Failed to find key with sig [070acce8e67778227]: Apr 25 17:03:" Then I long press the "physical power button" to force shutdown.
<sgo11> darkxst, does this mean umount.ecryptfs_private cause this problem? should I check some other lines in syslog? thanks.
<darkxst> possible, but sorry I no idea about that, your best bet would be to file a bug
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. thanks a lot. :)
<sgo11> darkxst, where can I file this bug? Is this related to ubuntu or gnome-shell? thanks.
<darkxst> ubuntu
<darkxst> probably kernel, so 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. thanks. :)
<sgo11> filed the bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1172650
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172650 in linux (Ubuntu) "System can not be powered off (randomly)" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> sgo11, you probably should attach full syslog to the report
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. got it. will do that.
<darkxst> apport should pick that stuff up, but apparently not in this case
<SmarteX> hellp
<SmarteX> heelo
<SmarteX> *hello
<SmarteX> no1 chattin?
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> once I've Ubuntu 13.04 installed. What is the correct procedure to switch to Gnome desktop? I've found one but it's not updated (it refers to 12.04)
<tommie-lie> Andy80: install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Andy80> tommie-lie, no other packages needed?
<tommie-lie> Andy80: yes, but ubuntu-gnome-desktop depends on them, so they are puled in automatically
<tommie-lie> Andy80: but note that some Gnome applications are missing from ubuntu-gnome's default (I think gnumeric, abiword and Epiphany/Gnome Internet, which are replaced by LibreOffice and Firefox, respectively), if you also want them, you'll have to install them manually
<tommie-lie> Andy80: e.g. by installing epiphany-browser
<Andy80> tommie-lie, oh, no problem for them... I just want to replace Unity :)
<camelinahat> morning
<camelinahat> Heh apparently on the derivatives page (http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives) we're just listed as GNOME (not Ubuntu GNOME)
<jbicha> camelinahat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+filebug :)
<camelinahat> filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1172688
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1172688 not found
<camelinahat> (show's private)
<camelinahat> Do we have any release notes for this release?
<darkxst> jbicha, so I fixed the media keys, but gsd is just really broken in a unity session
<jbicha> camelinahat: just what people have added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<darkxst> jbicha, broken as in it dies on login, I cannot work out why
<darkxst> this applies equally to .91
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Our first official release, 13.04 has been released! Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<mgedmin> cool, 13.04 is out already?!
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, that explains why the theming was broken on Unity then
<darkxst> jbicha, basically :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Our first official release, 13.04 is available now! Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<jbicha> camelinahat: I didn't write a release announcement this time yet but we probably should make one
<camelinahat> jbicha, I'd be glad to help, do we have a previous one to use for reference/template?
<jbicha> Kubuntu & Edubuntu's announcements are on Planet Ubuntu (but Kubuntu's it looks like you have to click through to see the whole thing)
<jbicha> for 12.10 I just did https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/msg00050.html
<darkxst> jbicha, really there should be a universal ban on dev's sending out these things ;)
<camelinahat> darkxst, lol I'm not sure I'll be much better unfortunately haha
<darkxst> camelinahat, sure you will!
<jbicha> darkxst: :)
<Guest67129> hi
<camelinahat> jbicha, Should bug 1164592 be listed as a Known Issue?
<ubot5> bug 1164592 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity freezes in Install Alongside screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164592
<camelinahat> Oh nevermind. I see it in the Raring Ringtail release notes.
<Guest67129> any one nows how to build UBUNTU from source?
<jbicha> I think the workaround for that is to use the advanced partitioner to resize the existing partition and a new ext4 / partition
<jbicha> I see the Ubuntu release announcement pointed to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME
<camelinahat> jbicha, Yeah I noticed that somewhere as well. Lots of locations to try to keep up to date.
<jbicha> we could just clear that wiki page and point people to the website instead
<darkxst> who the hell wrote the release notes? the last thing we need is
<darkxst> "There are some additional GNOME 3.8 apps in the GNOME3 Staging PPA but these apps have known bugs, some of which are serious or critical bugs. "
<camelinahat> darkxst, Not me. But to be honest I left the staging PPA out of the ones I'm working on at the moment. I did mention the primary gnome3 PPA but didn't reference staging at all (since it's discoverable on the gnome3 ppa but not necessarily 'standard' usage)
<darkxst> camelinahat, that is from someone on the ubuntu team I guess, certainly not us
<darkxst> or they just cut+paste shit from wherever who knows
<camelinahat> Yep, that's why the 'Known issues' referencing Two sets of Online Accounts still shows the line "Hopefully for 13.04, we'll be able to use just one tool."
<jbicha> darkxst: almost all of that stuff was written by me
<jbicha> I'm happy to have other people do the writing ;)
<jbicha> there, got rid of the hopefully line
<jbicha> feel free to edit that page if you like
<darkxst> jbicha, I don't think we should be advertising staging like that
<darkxst> presumably a *lot* of people will read those release notes
<jbicha> darkxst: on the other hand, a lot of people read websites that *do* mention staging without any caveats
<jbicha> we could have a page on the website to talk about the PPAs instead
<darkxst> jbicha, yes I know, a lot of people follow random instructions off blogs that involve 'sudo *'
<camelinahat> Oh I agree if we're going to actively promote the GNOME3 PPA, we should definitely have a section of the site dedicated to explaining at least some of the basics (ie dist-upgrade very prominently displayed, etc)
<darkxst> ok so we need a secret_staging ppa, but as soon as we do that it will get leaked on all the blogs!
<camelinahat> darkxst, Oh yes, I've seen more than a few blogs saying 'make sure you use ricotz's testing ppa'
<darkxst> camelinahat, lol
<camelinahat> See: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/a-quick-look-at-new-gnome-classic.html
<camelinahat> And even soe 'ask ubuntu' answers http://askubuntu.com/questions/210195/how-to-update-from-gnome-3-4-1-to-3-6 :(
<camelinahat> *some
<darkxst> I wonder, if we made a ppa called death_of_your_computer_guaranteed would that fix that problem
<camelinahat> damn that's got to be a good one! Sign me up! ;0
<darkxst> dput might need to grow auto-completion first, since that would be a pain to type for every upload!
<camelinahat> jbicha, I've published a draft of some release notes here: http://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-13-04/ (it's private so you'll need to log in with your lp account to see it)
<darkxst> camelinahat, just put the links straight in that page (rather than link to downloads page)
<darkxst> maybe dot points for the what's new
<darkxst> (bullets even)
<darkxst> ppa-purge is incredibly broken in some cases, but lets not mention that
<rich1974> it has only 9 month support, isn't it?
<camelinahat> Okay added those edits, plus a link to the Ubuntu Release Notes as well.
<darkxst> rich1974, yes
<rich1974> for the moment, i installed gnome shell over 12.04 from USCenter...works pretty fine.
<rich1974> but i get 9 fps vs 13 fps in unity. i am talking about stellarium
<forage> I'm probably not the first, and I probably wont be the last to ask: what's the recommended way to upgrade from UbuntuGnome 12.10 to 13.04? Just like you would upgrade plain Ubuntu?
<darkxst> forage, just run update-manager
<forage> ok, just like plain ubuntu
<forage> ty
<darkxst> rich1974, either result seems useless really, you can't play games at 13fps even
<rich1974> i am not a gamer, i wounder myself why is that diffrence
<forage> just wondering, would I be missing out on something if I upgrade instead of reinstalling?
<rich1974> i have a ati x1270 (rs690) dell inspiron 1521
<darkxst> rich1974, and i wonder what is stellarium
<rich1974> stellarium is a planetarium app. it is like a game...
<darkxst> forage, no, maybe you would save a few MB of disk space, but other upgrade is fine
<darkxst> rich1974, OSS drivers or catalyst?
<forage> ok, cool. I sure hope GDM will become functional again
<forage> otherwise it'll still be a reinstall
<rich1974> it woud be a great idea to add a feature that we can upgrade from liveUSB. no, open-source driver, i had no support from amd anymore.
<darkxst> forage, gdm should have been functional since like last release
<rich1974> my laptop is from 2008
<forage> darkxst: it isn't for me, I broke it somehow :-D https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1169640
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1169640 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM fails to start after system crash" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> forage, of course there was the locale bug, if you installed of beta 2 (or daily's prior to that)
<darkxst> forage, can't do much without logs!
<forage> what logs would you like?
<darkxst> but check your /etc/default/locale file
<forage> what would that file have to do with it?
<darkxst> look for LC_* lines, that don't include UTF-8
<forage> ah
<forage> all fine here
<forage> it's a GDM issue in combination with upstart in my case
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> reinstall is unlikely to help there
<forage> it will if it's a clean reinstall, but I sure would like to prevent that
<darkxst> well no more likley than an upgrade
<darkxst> unless one of the configuration files is corrupted
<forage> by clean reinstall I mean getting rid of the home folder
<forage> complete disk wipe
<forage> but if you can help out with getting gdm up and running again I would really appreciate the help
<forage> it "just" stopt working, failing to start automatically. Launching it manually as root does work
<forage> stopped
<jbicha> camelinahat: thanks for sending out the announcement
<jbicha> could you unprivate the website bug so I can follow it?
<camelinahat> jbicha, Yep, sorry about that. Done. Bug 1172688 and every look alright with the annoucement?
<ubot5> bug 1172688 in ubuntu-website-content "Ubuntu GNOME derivative listed incorrectly as just GNOME" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172688
<sweeze> looking at the raring ppa + staging ppa, looks like a small # of packages are still at 3.7.x... is that something that causes problems?  will they be brought up to 3.8.x versions soon-ish?
<blok_> hey all, having some issues with the new release
<jbicha> sweeze: generally that's either because the difference from 3.7.92 to 3.8.0 was minimal, or because no one has done the work to package the new version and test it
<blok_> live cd works great, but after install i get no usb or nic drivers
<jbicha> blok_: that sounds to me like a kernel problem, you can run ubuntu-bug linux to report it
<awochna_> Is there an upgrade path from the old, unofficial Ubuntu Gnome (12.10) to the shiny new 13.04 official one?
<fluo75> Hi all ;)
<fluo75> The live DVD/Installation disk of U-G 13.04 crashes  for me almost from the start (just after "grub"), what can i do to help find the bug?
<Lsf_lf> @developer, great version, thanks for doing … :-)
<camelinahat> I've got to head out for the day. Later folks. Congrats on the first full (official) release :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Hooray! 13.04!
<HadiM> hi
<HadiM> anyone got trouble with gnome terminal settings (such as background color for example) ???
<HadiM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1172209
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172209 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome terminal settings not applied" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-26
<Cooder> I have my torrents going.....
<jbicha> darkxst: I still have a power icon in Unity with g-s-d 3.7.92 or your 3.8.1
<darkxst> jbicha, I dont
<Ponch0> what is this SIGSEGV business, it crashes my gnome-tweak-tool and software center
<darkxst> Ponch0, are you using ubuntu overlay scrollbars?
<Ponch0> darkxt: i'm not sure what that is :/
<Ponch0> but possibly
<Ponch0> those scroll bars that show up when I want to use them?
<darkxst> yes, that ones that show up when you hover the mouse
<Ponch0> yup I've been wanting to get rid of them but I didnt know how
<darkxst> Ponch0, set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode  to 'normal'
<Ponch0> they're pretty useless, they just stop showing up after one or two uses
<Ponch0> where?
<darkxst> Ponch0, I know and they seem to be getting worse each cycle!
<darkxst> dconf-editor
<Ponch0> oh .
<Ponch0> let me google that, thank you kindly
<darkxst> just run it from overview!
<jbicha> anyone know of a bug # for the corrupted text in Software Center's sidebar with the GNOME3 PPA
<Ponch0> ooh don't be so obvious! i'm still learning :D
<Ponch0> k I shut that off
<Ponch0> still crashing, should I restart?
<Ponch0> meh.. still crashing.
<darkxst> jbicha, stange, I was missing indicator-power
<sgo11> Are there any official instructions about how to upgrade ubuntu gnome remix 12.10 to ubuntu 13.04 where I have "GNOME3 PPA" enabled in 12.10 ?
<sgo11> sorry. I mean to ubuntu gnome 13.04.
<darkxst> sgo11, normal upgrade will work fine, however probably safest to purge ppa first
<sgo11> darkxst, thanks. never use ppa-purge. Do I just run "sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3" ? thanks.
<darkxst> sgo11, yeh
<sgo11> darkxst, got it. thanks. will try to upgrade later. hopefully, nothing will be broken.
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, who was bribed to get dbgsym support for the gnome3 ppa? would be nice to have it for the gnome3-staging too ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, staging has them, but some packages are copied form other ppa's without rebuilding :(
<ricotz> darkxst, ah ok, i see
<ricotz> darkxst, do mind if i add https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-session/commit/?id=6e14faf9138dbbffd1e63e177e53d88963c379e5
<darkxst> ricotz, still trying to bribe pitti to setup a retracer though ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, sure go ahead
<ahmad_> hello
<ricotz> darkxst, ok pushed and confirmed it works with glib master/2.37 ;)
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> ricotz, oh and the rt guys said if we ever need more space to just open a ticket
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah as usual, that is fine
<darkxst> ricotz, you tried to build webkit 2.0.1?
<ricotz> darkxst, no
<darkxst> after 2 hours, its failed with a gtkdoc error ;(
<darkxst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603644/
<ricotz> darkxst, havent seen something like that yet
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, I wil take the easy option for now and just disable
<darkxst> (gtk-docs)
<denosye> hi
<denosye> is there a list of software, ubuntu gnome uses? like, uses it GDM or lightdm?
<denosye> there are only the recent changes in the blog on the homepage
<darkxst> Anyone still on Quantal that can verify the gnome-shell/mutter update?
<darkxst> bugs 1128804, 1067265 and 1132308
<ubot5> bug 1132308 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Quantal) "~50px pointer barrier in gnome shell at bottom of primary monitor" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132308
<ubot5> bug 1067265 in gnome-shell (Arch Linux) "gnome-shell (3.6) notification bar disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067265
<ubot5> bug 1128804 in mutter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Update mutter/gnome-shell to 3.6.3" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1128804
<Lsf_lf> hi, already a gnome ubuntu-logo was found? I would like a wiki article with a gnome ubuntu-logo decorate, but find no official logo.
<darkxst> Lsf_lf, its a work in progress
<Lsf_lf> darkxst: ah, ok … thanks
<darkxst> there were some emails on the mailing lists with the proposed logos
<Lsf_lf> darkxst: ok, I'll keep an eye on the mailing list ...
<fedeavila> hi everyone
<fedeavila> i just installed ubuntu 1304 and made 3 partitions
<fedeavila> can i overwrite this with ubuntu-gnome?
<fedeavila> "/" "swap" & "/home"
<darkxst> lol, some people really need to learn !patience
<phako> does alt-tab work for you?
<phako> on raring?
<darkxst> phako, yes
<phako> I can only switch between the first two apps
<darkxst> phako, 3.6 or 3.8?
<phako> 3.8
<phako> from the gnome3 ppa
<darkxst> its fine here
<phako> weird
<phako> I'll try re-login
<phako> brb
<phako> or restart, rather
<phako> no
<darkxst> phako, file a bug
<phako> darkxst: against what?
<darkxst> phako, 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell'
<phako> ah, ubuntu-bug, I always forget about that
<phako> done
<darkxst> phako, does alt+`(key above tab) work for you?
<phako> yes, works fine
<darkxst> phako, what about using arrow keys to nav after alt+tab?
<phako> also works
<darkxst> phako, can you test with gnome3-staging?
<phako> sure, second
<phako> ok, just installing gnome-shell from that doesn't help
<phako> should I try the full upgrade?
<mgedmin> 1st boot of 13.04
<mgedmin> my wallpaper is gone, and I can't change it via system settings
<mgedmin> um, help?
<darkxst> phako, yes, in particular gnome-settings-daemon
<darkxst> mgedmin, try adwaita
<phako> ok
<mgedmin> I am using adwaita
<darkxst> are you using desktop icons?
<mgedmin> no
<darkxst> mgedmin, gnome-shell draws the background then
<darkxst> i.e it should work
<mgedmin> gsettings: http://dpaste.de/Eu2OQ/
<mgedmin> all seems to be in order
<darkxst> mgedmin, try a filename without special chars
<mgedmin> org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri 'file:///usr/share/backgrounds/La_Gomera_by_Alfonso_Aguirre_Arbex.jpg'
<darkxst> and check ~/.cache/gdm/session.log for any errors
<mgedmin> nope, still seeing http://imgur.com/4ieIqc7
<darkxst> we don't even ship that background!
<mgedmin> in ubuntu 13.04?
<mgedmin> it's a random one I clicked on in system settings -> background
<darkxst> ubuntu GNOME ships with blue blinds
<mgedmin> from ubuntu-wallpapers-raring
<darkxst> that is the standard raring wallpaper
<mgedmin> oh, the one I'm actually looking at?
<mgedmin> I might be missing some meta-packages
<mgedmin> I installed gnome-shell gdm etc. manually on ubuntu 12.something, back before the gnome remix appeared
<darkxst> mgedmin, install ubuntu-gnome-desktop and ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<mgedmin> roger
<mgedmin> no luck still
<mgedmin> ubuntu-bug gnome-shell?
<darkxst> mgedmin, sure
<phako> darkxst: still the same, but I have my keyboard layout switcher back \o/
 * mgedmin will try to log out and log in, just in case
<darkxst> phako, strange, sounds like the keygrabber is playing up, but that should work better with staging
<mgedmin> what do you know, it worked
<phako> mgedmin: does logging out work for you?
<phako> I can't get back to gdm :-/
<mgedmin> worked for me
<darkxst> phako, you probably need a reboot after installing staging
<phako> did that
<mgedmin> there was rather a lot of flickering, as if the video mode were being set multiple times, but logout worked
 * darkxst going to run and hide, too many bugs for one night!
<phako> darkxst: I can't see the accessibility menu, is that off now or do I have some lingering extension somewhere?
<mgedmin> one of the packages installed by apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop was gnome-backgrounds
<mgedmin> <musing>maybe the default wallpaper was missing, and when gnome-shell couldn't find it, it decided to sulk and stopped tracking desktop gsetting key changes?
<mgedmin> phako, IIRC accesibility icon appears only if you have at least of the accessibility options enabled
<phako> ah
<mgedmin> now, do I want the gnome 3.8 ppa?
<darkxst> mgedmin, yes!
<darkxst> anyway I have to go now
<mgedmin> thanks for the help!
<darkxst> np ;)
<mgedmin> interesting: apt-get dist-upgrade holds back gnome-boxes
<mgedmin> apt-get install gnome-boxes upgrades it fine (after removing libspice-client-glib-2.0-1 libspice-client-gtk-3.0-1 and installing libspice-client-glib-2.0-8 libspice-client-gtk-3.0-4)
<mgedmin> sometimes I don't understand apt-get.
<mgedmin> well hello gnome 3.8
<mgedmin> Cantarell's kerning of "lo", "lk", "la", "lė" is pretty bad
<mgedmin> where should I file bugs?
<mgedmin> bugzilla.gnome.org?
<mgedmin> might be a duplicate of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=643364
<ubot5> Gnome bug 643364 in general "Kerning is broken for some pairs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * mgedmin files bug 643364 just in case
<ubot5> bug 643364 in Launchpad itself "Mailing list archives reverse the meanings of "Next" and "Prev", "Last" and "First"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643364
<mgedmin> no, not launchpad, gnome bug
<mgedmin> bots...
<mgedmin> hey, I thought global shortcuts (like volume control keys) were supposed to work in the overview in gnome 3.8?
<mgedmin> and PrintScreen
<e2k> hiya! in order to get a "fresh" 13.04 with gnome 3.8 I should just normally install ubuntu-gnome, add the GNOME3 PPA:s and do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, am I right? :)
<e2k> shouldn't that do the trick, or is there anything else to consider?
<e2k> the installer seems to crash every time :I
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> why ubuntu with gnome has name "ubuntu-gnome"
<sacarde> and not "Gubuntu" ?
<baronos> goobuntu by google and gubuntu = :)
<BluPhenix316> hey does ubuntu-gnome support UEFI installs?
<rtubuntugnomemay> hallow every one.
<rtubuntugnomemay> Today I have installed ubuntu-gnome  ---  excellent with a few bugs
<rtubuntugnomemay> Is any one available for some help i require
<tommie-lie> just ask and wait for someone to answer
<rtubuntugnomemay> thanks...  some there !!
<rtubuntugnomemay> my question :  I have updated with sudo apt-get update
<tommie-lie> yes, but there are many timezones in this world and not everyone here actually is on front of his screen right now
<rtubuntugnomemay> and upgraded too with all latest ones.
<rtubuntugnomemay> But when I give command again i.e. sudo apt-get update ,  instead of updating only changed repository ,  the whole index file get downloaded.
<tommie-lie> that is completely normal, apt-get update always downloads the package list from all configured servers
<rtubuntugnomemay> to the best of my knowladge and experience,  only changed index files..  normally this total download is approx 2 mb.  But every time my download size is well over  25 mb.
<rtubuntugnomemay> its strange... I have been using Ubuntu for last 7 years...  never had this experience.
<tommie-lie> hm, yes, there is a mechanism to download only files with a changed timestamp
<rtubuntugnomemay> it seems that mechanism is broken...  any way can i correct it.
<tommie-lie> rtubuntugnomemay: when doing apt-get update, every line starts with Get instead of Hit?
<rtubuntugnomemay> Just tried... you are correct
<rtubuntugnomemay> every line starts with get
<rtubuntugnomemay> i googled for answer  but no avail except few one suggested changing the update servers ..  tried that part as well but no use.
<tommie-lie> are you using apt-proxy or something like that?
<rtubuntugnomemay> nope ... connected directly to internet
<FrozenFire> So I just updated to 13.04, and updated everything out of the gnome3 PPA. My background is now white, despite having it set black. In fact, no background that I select shows up.
<FrozenFire> It'll show up when in the activities menu, but not when looking at the desktop
<tommie-lie> rtubuntugnomemay: I'm not aware of any option that turns off this timestamp checking. You could try removing the local package index, rebuilding it and see if the problem still exists
<rtubuntugnomemay> please help me...  every time i wish to add ppa,  I have to use command sudo apt-get update,  and every time I get  apt-get update over 25 mb....
<rtubuntugnomemay> by the way I am using Ubuntu-gnome 13.04
<tommie-lie> rtubuntugnomemay: just rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Packages*, *Release* and *Sources*
<rtubuntugnomemay> Except this I found its excellent by any standard.
<tommie-lie> rtubuntugnomemay: but actually I don't think your problem is specific to ubuntu-gnome, apt-get/dpkg is the same in all ubuntu flavours
<rtubuntugnomemay> i will try...  give me a minute.
<tommie-lie> rtubuntugnomemay: after removing those files, try apt-get update again, it should redownload everything and a second update immediately after should only "Hit" most (if not all) of the sources
<mgedmin> FrozenFire, had a similar issue today
<mgedmin> FrozenFire, what helped me: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop; then log out and log in again
<rtubuntugnomemay> i will try this as well if advice by tommie-lie doesn't work  ( I think it should work !!!)
<tommie-lie> rtubuntugnomemay: don't think that logging out and back in again will help with your problem :-P
<rtubuntugnomemay> I have no choice
<rtubuntugnomemay> i think tommie-lie makes sense
<AdonisK> Is there a way to tell which file manager is occupying the desktop?
<mgedmin> AdonisK, xprop/xwininfo followed by clicking on the desktop
<mgedmin> otoh when it's gnome-shell itself, xprop shows nothing whatsoever, and xwininfo is also not very informative...
<mgedmin> the window id printed by xwininfo starts with the same sequence of hex digits as the gnome-shell client id printed by xlsclients
<mgedmin> I'm not sure how reliable that is
<AdonisK> actually xprop just returned me a bunch of info
<mgedmin> cool
<AdonisK> Something weird is going on with my upgraded UGR 12.10 which I'm trying to debug. It seems like when I'm firstly logging into my account via gdm, nautilus is either bugged (or maybe ubuntu is loading something else?). Because it doesn't load the selected icon themes, background-images, options etc from either system settings or the gnome tweak tool
<AdonisK> If i use the tweak tool to toggle the have the file system occupy the desktop off and then back on, then everything starts working properly
<mgedmin> perhaps desktop nautilus starts up before gnome-settings-daemon?
<mgedmin> I'm not a gnome developer
<rt_>  tommie-lie  ,  you are geneous...  it worked.
<rt_> Thanks for great advice
<AdonisK> yep, this happens whenever shell (re)starts
<mgedmin> (I'm not sure the use case of nautilus handling the desktop is still supported in recent gnome 3 releases)
<AdonisK> My main problem is not loading the selected icons, not the desktop. It's just that the only way to get them to work is by toggling the desktop
<pkulas> Hey, any1 got similar problem? After install from usb disk, Ubuntu doesn't load. After few seconds by selecting ubuntu from grub menu black screen, monitor goes off
<happy> hi
<user__> I like the appearance of ubuntugnome.org. It is soft, clear and simple.
<happy> yes its very nice
<happy> only problem im having with it is flashplayer
<piotr409> What's wrong with 64bit install disk? After install "Reboot or select proper Boot device..." Installed with configuration (root / 200GB, swap 8GB, efi 200MB)
<Yangson> Hi all! Sorry if the question is lame but I want to know more about the ‘Install Alongside’ thing. This means that I can't install it along with Windows (for ex.)? Tnx!
<Yangson> anyone?
<hashem> Yangson, someone could give you a better answer if you wait a bit, but I assume that feature is a no-hassle way of dual-booting. There shouldn't (though I may be wrong) be anything stopping you from creating a shrinking a current windows partition (creating a blank partition) from windows and then installing ubuntu gnome to that partition.
<hashem> *stopping you from shrinking a ...
<Yangson> ok...
<Yangson> I saw the issue in comments and start thinking about it... I use the ubuntu-gnome remix and I really like it!
<dany_> hi everyone. I'm running Ubuntu GNOME 12.10, what's the right procedure to upgrade to 13.04?
<ibi> great dev ubuntu gnome =)
<ibi> thanks
<noumaan> hi I have ubuntu 13.04 and i would like to replace it with ubuntu gnome can i do this by changing sources.list or installing a meta-package
<noumaan> i already have gnome-shell installed but i would like a pure gnome computer clean and clutter free
<victorurena> hi programers world
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-27
<FearNotMan> I have a weird problem, and I'm hoping you guys can help me.  When I installed, I selected the full disk encryption with LVM option.  Everything worked great for a while.  Now for some reason when I boot up I am not asked for a key to decrypt the encrypted portion, but rather Gnome tries to start up and then displays the screen in the picture on this question:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/286284/system-no-longer-boots-sus
<FearNotMan> pected-grub-kernel-config-file-messed-up
<FearNotMan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286284/system-no-longer-boots-suspected-grub-kernel-config-file-messed-up
<FearNotMan> Any ideas why it wouldn't ask me for my key?
<stuzor> so I am probably the 100th person to ask but as I haven't been able to find any clear information here goes. Am I going to hate life if I upgrade my ubuntu gnome remix 12.10 to 13.4 via the software upgrader?
<darkxst> stuzor, should work fine, but purge any ppa's first
<stuzor> whoops, already started. It appears to have disabled some of the third party PPA's anyways. Good to know though, thanks
<darkxst> stuzor, it disables them, but there can be issues if packages are not removed also!
<stuzor> hmm, I just canceled it. I will look into doing this.
<Bijan> Hi i have gubuntu 12.10 how can i upgrade to gubuntu 13.04
<Bijan> tnx all of you!!!! seems no one is here
<AdonisK> Am I the only one that doesn't have the "notifications" option in system settings?
<darkxst> AdonisK, that is only in 3.8 (which is only in the staging ppa right now)
<AdonisK> ohh, I see
<darkxst> seems my mirror hasn't discovered the saucy salamander yet :(
<ricotz> darkxst, just edit your sources.list
<ricotz> darkxst, i recommend to add saucy lines and not remove the raring ones
<ricotz> especially not the updates/security raring lines
<vramana> I have recently installed gnome 3.8 but I didn't like I wanted to remove it by http://askubuntu.com/questions/65200/remove-gnome-shell-completely-after-installing-it and even this Accidentally I removed NitroTasks software I think I might have removed some other programs as well
<vramana> Is there any way to remove all other packages other than default ones that comes with Ubuntu 13.04 ??
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh that is what I did, had to change mirror though
<NewUser_> Hi I need help
<NewUser_> What is the correct way to upgrade gnome 3.6 to 3.8 in Ubuntu-Gnome 13.04?
<tommie-lie> NewUser_: "add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3", "apt-get update" and finally "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<NewUser_> Tnx - 1 more thing : is it safe / stable ?
<piotr> hi
<piotr> I was trying to fix up network problem and /etc/init.d/networking restart crashed my gnome 3, now system start up with console mode
<piotr> Is any way to fix it ?
<napo> when upgrading gnome from 3.6 to 3.8 is the staging ppa necessary? I have tried without it but i realise that for eg System Settings does not have icons for Privacy and a few others
<c_smith> so, looks like my issue with HDMI not being detected in sound is a known issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169984
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [High,Fix committed]
<c_smith> one solution is simply upgrading the kernel to the 3.8.8 version from mainline.
<Rodrigo> Is someone here?
<Rodrigo> When I change the theme by adding a folder in ~/.themes, Firfox uses ugly square buttons.
<Rodrigo> It does not change the top of windows too like in regular Ubuntu.
<atrus> anybody seeing an issue where you can't alt-tab past the first 2 applications running? the alt-tab selector just stops on the 2nd icon...
<atrus> weird. "switch applications" was bound to "super-tab" alt-tab was set to "switch windows", which didn't work.
<darkxst> atrus, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1173119
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1173119 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Alt-tab not working properly after upgrade" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-04-28
<maverick-hunter> hi
<crw> there's a special place in hell for proprietary video drivers. that is all.
<Sprollucy> hello everyone :D
<darkxst> ricotz, I have got external panels loading in g-c-c ;)
<darkxst> as in actual panels that are modules, not launching of random .desktop files yet
<darkxst> ricotz, around?
<zulu123> Hi all, just wondering if anyone has found a solution to the issue of the ubuntu gnome iso to usb not booting?
<bennypr0fane> hello, how would I best upgrade from Gnome Remix 12.10 to Ubuntu Gnome 13.04?
<atrus> i just followed the usual upgrade instructions... i think that work. ie, sudo do-release-upgrade
<atrus> or select the appropriate option in the update-gui (which i don't use personally...)
<bennypr0fane> won't that just upgrade to regular 13.04?
<bennypr0fane> I mean is there this direct release-inheritance (how do you call that correctly) of repositories etc?
<Tumlee> Is there a listing of GTK themes that actually work properly with Ubuntu GNOME? It seems like every theme I download has some sort of issue, like not changing the title bar from the default Adwaita theme, or not working for GTK2 apps
<DarkEra> Tumlee: most of times i had that on Gnome 3.4 but logging out and back in helped me in the time i tested Debian 7
<Tumlee> Alright, I'll try that and pray, hehe. Time to go digging through the recycle bin and retry Mediteranian Night
<Tumlee> Alright, logging out. BRB
<Tumlee> Alright, so... the window title is a completely different theme than either Adwaita or the one I selected.
<Tumlee> The widgets all look like they're from Windows 95 now
<Tumlee> And there was a window warning me about some "system error detected" or something, but it went away. I'm going to guess this didn't work.
<Tumlee> On an actual GTK3 app, the buttons and widgets look correct, but the title bar is still completely wrong
<DarkEra> Tumlee: do you have the required GTK engines?
<Tumlee> If they don't come packaged with Ubuntu GNOME by default, I don't have them.
<DarkEra> the GTK 3 theme requires the unico-engine
<Tumlee> That would be a simple apt-get, right?
<DarkEra> don't think it is in the repo's
<Tumlee> That's bizarre 9_6
<Tumlee> Alright, I guess I'll have to google.
<DarkEra> i guess so too
<jbicha> doesn't the ubuntu-themes package provide unico?
<Tumlee> How would I get that?
<DarkEra> Tumlee: ah wait, search for gtk3-engines-unico. also, the GTK2 theme needs the gtk2-engines-murrine and gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<Tumlee> will do.
<DarkEra> apt-get install gtk3-engines-unico
<DarkEra> Tumlee: i'm on Ubuntu Studio at the moment which has Synaptic that let's me search faster to help out, so when i typed just unico i found that one
<Tumlee> Yup yup. Thanks. I'm installing these packages right now. I'm gonna restart in a second to see if it fixed anything.
<VIK_> Hello ..Im using live version of gnome raring now .. I cant see a Czech localization and formats settings ... is it because Im using just live version, or is Czech and other localizations missing in Ubuntu GNOME ?
<Tumlee> BRB
<DarkEra> bbiab
<Tumlee> Alright! GTK2 apps now properly show their widgets... so I'm getting closer. But the title bar is still wrong. Maybe I'm missing metacity or something? I don't know all these theming packages and what they do, haha
<DarkEra> have a look at the readme that might be included. I don't use the themes myself so i'm kinda stuck now on helping you any further.
<DarkEra> i'm glad though you're getting closer
<Tumlee> ...wow
<Tumlee> Just wow
<Tumlee> Apparently, the solution is to install your theme both in the ~./themes folder, AND /usr/share/theme
<DarkEra> that's weird
<Tumlee> I mean, it's working now, but it seems pretty idiotic that I would have to do that.
<Tumlee> I found the solution after I read the following online: "Gnome 3.6 does not look in ~.themes for the metacity/mutter theme. It looks in usr/share/themes"
<DarkEra> Tumlee: thanks for that, good to know for the next one that runs into a theme problem :)
<Tumlee> Mhm! I really think that Ubuntu-GNOME should at least come with those engines by default though
<Tumlee> I'm sure users who want to change their theme aren't exactly a rarity.
<phako> uhm
<phako> normal users dont toucht their system too much.
<DarkEra> phako: well, if 3.6 is looking in /usr/share/themes for the metacity/mutter theme, then normal users have no other choices i guess
<phako> they simply don't care. it could break the system.
<phako> they == normal users
<jbicha> if Tumlee comes back, point him to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/693350
<ubot5> Gnome bug 693350 in extensions "User themes do not load correctly from expected locations in the home directory." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<basso> anyone gaming on gnome-shell?
<bennypr0fane> hello, does anyone run Gnome 3.6 in Ubuntu 12.04? I want to upgrade Gnome Shell, but I' prefer stay with the LTS release. However, everything I can find related to Gnome 3.6 in Ubuntu is about Quantal or Raring
<jbicha> bennypr0fane: you basically need to run 12.10 or 13.04 if you want GNOME 3.6
<bennypr0fane> jbicha I was afraid so. bummer
<basso> i think i will try out gnome-shell again
<basso> after working on unity i figured the desktop got too cluttered with files and applications all over the place
<basso> 30 tabs on chrome, 5 terminals, eclipse, pgadmin, heck what wasn't opened at the time
<darkxst> jbicha, so how can I override the build rules in g-c-c packaging?
<ScottG_> Hello All.
<jbicha> darkxst: if you compare with https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=3686cf it looks like you may want to build shell before panels
<darkxst> jbicha, can't do that because of the static linking
<jbicha> but it needs more includes or something
<jbicha> darkxst: if you get stuck you can just open a bug in LP and stick what you've done so far there; it may help whoever comes along later to figure it out
<darkxst> jbicha, it works fine, just can't build it as a package
<jbicha> I guess you could maybe do a hack where you build the package twice?
<jbicha> maybe try looking at that commit a bit more and undo more things
<darkxst> jbicha, I still think it would be easiest to just override the build target, just can't work that out
<darkxst> i.e. make libgnome-control-center.la; make
<darkxst> I had already seen that comming, but I don't wont to undo all the static stuff, that would be a pain
<darkxst> s/comming/commit/
<jbicha> maybe ask the Ubuntu Desktop guys because I'm afraid I won't be able to help you much with that
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> I tried to add an override_dh_auto_build, but it never gets run
<jbicha> darkxst: it's cdbs so it's a bit different http://cdbs-doc.duckcorp.org/en/cdbs-doc.xhtml
<basso> my cursor changes from white to black on different apps
<basso> black on everything else, white on qt apps, like quassel
<jbicha> darkxst: maybe something like build-indep: would work (I looked at gtk+3.0's debian/rules )
<darkxst> meh, that messes up autoconf  :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-21
<ahoneybun> MathCubes, what's up?
<MathCubes> HI
<MathCubes> Is there any way to get Gnome Software?
<BuenGenio> hello
<BuenGenio> is there any way to get Gnome 3 on stock Ubuntu 14.04?
<krabador> BuenGenio, gnome3 is onstock on ubuntu 14.04
<BuenGenio> if it's there I can't select it at login
<BuenGenio> Unity seems to be the only option
<awalgarg> Dear Sir, I have downloaded the Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 LTS yesterday.
<awalgarg> I made a bootable pen drive by the iso file.
<awalgarg> But, I am getting a problem
<awalgarg> When I boot into it
<awalgarg> I have to use nomodeset
<awalgarg> Then, when I get to the X server
<awalgarg> I am able to launch the dash but when I start any application
<awalgarg> say, Firefox, files or any thing, some black screens appear with some code
<awalgarg> And I get to the login screen
<awalgarg> It has only one user - Live Session User
<awalgarg> I use blank password.
<awalgarg> When, I hit enter, I get back to the login screen after a few black screens
<awalgarg> I am unable to install it
<awalgarg> Please help me
<awalgarg> Thats all...
<awalgarg> umm... anybody here?
<awalgarg> I don't intend to over crowd this chat with messages, but can someone confirm that this has reached the right ears?
<meister2> hi, I just installed 14.04 clean, was using 13.10 prev. I noticed the can change accels option for gnome-settings isn't working, I can't map a keyboard shortcut for nautilus-open-terminal like I used to in 13.10
<meister2> anyone encountered the same problem or has a fix?
<BlitzHere> My WiFi network disappeared
<BlitzHere> I can still access it on my phone and tablet
<BlitzHere> And the ethernet works
<BlitzHere> I'm going to reset my router
<BlitzHere> Nevermind. The router reset. I have no idea what happened though
<BlitzHere> The router reset worked*
<sta> Dear all, I am experiencing some drivers/gpu issues with my laptop under Ubuntu Gnome 14.04. I did not find anything usefull on Internet and I am looking for somebody that can help me to gather some information about my problem. Am I at the right place?
<shu_> hello
<shu_> how come i can't set trasnparent background in xchat on gnome 3.10?
<darkxst_> shu_, no idea, xchat is not GNOME!
<shu_> yes it is not gnome.
<shu_> xchat has the ability to set the background transparent, but it doesn't work on gnome-shell 3.10, but works on other desktops. don't worry about it not a big deal just out of curiosity.
<shu_> I figured it out, transparency was removed, might come back in version 3.12
<varanasib> Is there a bug reporter for ubuntu gnome?
<Meerkat> varanasib, Entering 'ubuntu-bug' in a terminal window followed by the application name should work.
<varanasib> I'd rather like to search to see what's been reported and specifically for the gnome LTS
<varanasib> Ah well.  Finally got it installed; grub straightened out with the help of boot-repair; missing apps reinstalled, vpns, and modules reinstalled and recreated; and extensions reactivated.  Now all that's left is nuking the puzzling new non-connection icon.   Despite what my office-mate warned it wasn't close to as awful as a gentoo update!  Thanks.
<varanasib> Oh.  And swap re-enabled.
<BlitzHere5> Someone should update the topic on this channel.
<zmanfx> So... I installed Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 from the 14.04 iso image but... I go into the details panel and it says "ubuntu 13.10"... something not get updated or what?
<DASPRiD> zmanfx, read the release notes :)
<DASPRiD> http://ubuntugnome.org/reading-the-release-notes-is-a-must-do-step/
<DASPRiD> TL;DR: cat /etc/issue
<zmanfx> Alright. :-)
<BlitzHere> It is odd though.
<ahoneybun> any reason that the Ubuntu Software Center does not install the packages needed for steam?
<ahoneybun> DASPRiD, is there a page of things that need to be done for 3.12 ?
<DASPRiD> ahoneybun, no clue
<ahoneybun> I see
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-22
<varanasib> Is there a bug reporting site for ubuntu gnome?  The upgrade had several issues.
<holstein> !bug | varanasib
<ubot5> varanasib: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BlitzHere> How do I make Ctrl+Alt+Delete go to system monitor? I opened up shortcuts, and set a custom shortcut to gnome-system-monitor but it isn't working
<BlitzHere> help?
<BlitzHere> Running gnome-system-monitor in termila works just fine
<BlitzHere> *terminal
<Mikerhinos> there's no environment selection on logon screen in gnome shell ? :s
<mgedmin> there is
<mgedmin> a little circular thingy somewhere close to your username, iirc
<Mikerhinos> didn't saw it :s I try again thx
<Mikerhinos> mgedmin: problem was that i'm left handed and it required a left click lol, worked, trying Enlightment E17 before installing on my sons' old PC
<Mikerhinos> oh, have a lot of duplicated stuff in menus :s problem with multiple environments is they shoudn't "merge" it, like Gnome has its own system monitor, but if I switch to E17 or any other like XFCE, I still have Gnome system monitor in list
<mgedmin> there are .desktop file keys to hide certain items in certain desktops, e.g. OnlyShowIn=GNOME
<Mikerhinos> well I'm a total noob like many users so they should popup a screen on 1st new environment launch (not only gnome) with checkmarks for their own apps, available in system settings too
<Mikerhinos> looks like it messed up system monitor, gnome's is a black screen, same thing for the one enlightment installed...so reboot under gnome shell, apt-get remove e17, and finger crossed that it will put my system like it was a few minutes ago lol
<BlitzHere> Ok, I have gnome throwing up "*** is ready" notifications
<BlitzHere> Which is really annoying
<BlitzHere> How do I disable it?
<BlitzHere> When I double clivk to open a file, it should just open and focus should switch to the new window
<varanasib> "Upgrade" also nuked crontabs and /etc/fstab
<mgedmin> wow
<mgedmin> whee, Ctrl+Shift+uNNNN Unicode entry is broken in 14.04!
<mgedmin> I can't seem to use it at all in xchat
<mgedmin> it half-works in other gnome apps
<mgedmin> there are two methods: hold down ctrl+shift, press u, then without releasing ctrl+shift type the hex code and release ctrl+shift -- this is broken
<mgedmin> the other method -- press ctrl+shift+u, release ctrl+shift, type the hex code, press enter -- works (but not in xchat-gnome)
<mgedmin> works in xchat-gnome actually, but doesn't show the underline under the 'u', so it feels as if I"m entering actual text
<mgedmin> 💔
<sandGorgon> wanda the fish lives !! https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/806/wanda-the-fish/
<daninoz> hi guys, I have a problem in ubuntu gnome, the top bar is in the middle of the screen.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-23
<maege> Hi there
<maege> Does anybody else have problems unlocking from the lock screen?
<maege> It says "Authentication Error"
<magbeat> Maybe
<magbeat> I am stuck on a wrong lockscreen
<magbeat> I did an upgrade from 13.10
<mgedmin> screen (un)locking works for me
<mgedmin> is it me or is gnome-shell in 14.04 crashier than it was in 13.10 (+ppa)?
<mgedmin> about one refcount assertion crash a day
<DASPRiD> gnome-shell 3.12 from the ppa?
<mgedmin> 3.10 from the main archuve
<mgedmin> is 3.12 uploaded yet?  I'll have to try it out
<DASPRiD> 3.10 works stable here
<mgedmin> good to know
<mgedmin> hey my keyboard layout is US English all of a sudden
<DASPRiD> known bug
<mgedmin> I'd appreciate a link or at least a package name
<DASPRiD> gimme a sec
<DASPRiD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1300435
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1300435 in Ubuntu GNOME "Keyboard layout switches randomly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mgedmin> yup, looks like it
<spaes> I have a dual monitor setup. when I first installed ubuntu gnome 14.04 last week I was given the option to set the primary display in the gnome display settings. however since then, that setting no longer appears. does anyone know why, and/or how i can get it back? by default it chooses the wrong primary display and i would like to fix that.
<spaes> i went into ~/.config/monitors.xml and manually changed the primary setting and that worked.
<spaes> hopefully it will keep working after another reboot
<majod> hm. every time i have 2 users logged in and switch (not log out) between accounts, suddenly my accounts are not listed in login screen and im stuck there. have to press ctrl alt f7 to get at least one user's lock screen...on 14.04
<magbeat> I solved my problems with the lock screen by purging lightdm and unity-greeter
<spaes> magbeat: i was just about to ask if there were any good packages to try purging. thanks for the suggestion.
<spaes> seems like a few things are smoother, but i'm not sure yet
<DASPRiD> magbeat, uhm
<DASPRiD> magbeat, ubuntu gnome uses GDM
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-24
<magbeat> @DASPRiD I know. But I did not install Ubuntu Gnome directly. So there were some unity remaimings to get rid of.
<meetingology> magbeat: Error: "DASPRiD" is not a valid command.
<mgedmin> and gnome-shell crashes again
<mgedmin> in the middle of JS garbage collector
<mgedmin> DuplicateOf: http://pad.lv/1282871, which is a private bug I can't see
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1282871 not found
<rvange> hi all - I have recently upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04, and EMpathy is gone. And I cannot install it. Apt message: http://pastebin.com/uYQRchp1
<rvange> btw, I really enjoy an Ubuntu based distro focusing on Gnome - thank you
<mgedmin> rvange, you still have packages from the old 13.10 ppa; remove them
<mgedmin> you can find them with apt-show-versions | grep 'newer than version in archive'
<mgedmin> here's a one-liner to downgrade all stale ppa packages to their current versions in 14.04: apt-get install `apt-show-versions |grep 'newer than version in archive'|cut -
<mgedmin> d ':' -f 1|sed -e 's/$/\/trusty/'`
<rvange> great! The result looks reasonable - trying it right now
<rvange> thank you for helping me downgrade 13.10 PPA packages
<rvange> EMpathy is running now :)
<rvange> do you know why Empathy does not use the online accounts from system settings?
<mgedmin> no :/
<Forage> good afternoon
<Forage> I'm a bit confused about the staging ppa. Should the other 2 ppa's be enabled as well when using staging with 14.04?
<Forage> I enabled all 3 ppa's and installed all updates. Tracker, however, was having some issues and because of it I noticed I've got 0.16 as well as 1.0 installed now. The former available in the stable ppa, the latter available in the staging ppa.
<Forage> should the 0.16 version be deleted or can and should they coexist?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-25
<bei> hi, i seem to have a problem; before logging in i was checking out the universal access switches and turned on zooming. once i did that the screen went black although i can usually see and move the mouse. Restarting (my usual fix-all) hasn't fixed or reset anything. is there some way to start in a safe mode to turn zoom off? or is there another better option?
<A-Ubuntu-User> greetings. anyone know how to reset gnome in ubuntu 14?
<bei> oh, i would love an answer to that too!
<A-Ubuntu-User> well, there's a site i found that let's you reset it. but my problem is really weird.
<A-Ubuntu-User> here's the line if you just want to reset things.
<A-Ubuntu-User> http://askubuntu.com/questions/378769/gnome-shell-installation-problems-in-ubuntu-13-10
<A-Ubuntu-User> you'll have to follow the instructions at the very bottom of the webpage too, or it won't work.
<A-Ubuntu-User> so, anyone know the sid for the gnome gdm?
<bei> thanks, i will check that out... i hope someone can help
<dreinull> Whoever is listening, the ubuntu gnome edition is really great. Totally appreciated.
<dreinull> I have not used a linux distro more satisfying before.
<dreinull> btw. I used the lubuntu installer and then updated to gnome-.desktop because my dvd-drive doesn't read dvds anymore, only cds
<dreinull> this has probably been discussed before but since there is nothing online about it, how do I install 3.12?
<SammyMouse_> hello! I am having some ubuntu gnome issues and I was wondering if anyone can give me a hand
<SammyMouse_> anyone around?
<holstein> SammyMouse_: ?
<holstein> SammyMouse_: you just ask, and a volunteer may help
<SammyMouse_> ah, I am having two problems, first off: for the life of me I can not get extensions to work. I go to https://extensions.gnome.org/ select one, it asks if I want to install it, I click yes...and nothing happens
<SammyMouse_> any ideas?
<stratus_ss> anyone about this fine day?
<stratus_ss> I am wondering if it is safe to remove gnome documents...i.e. does it break meta packages?
<SammyMouse_> some people are around...
<stratus_ss> around but silent :D
<stratus_ss> i moved from Arch to Ubuntu Gnome 14.04
<stratus_ss> I am trying to use a Recently Used Files extension, but it insists on opening stuff in gnome documents
<stratus_ss> which is super annoying
<stratus_ss> because you know... i actually want to edit the stuff
<SammyMouse_> I moved from Elementary OS to Ubuntu Gnome....and I still cant bloody get extension,to work...
<SammyMouse_> I wish there was a way to just manually download the Zip  files from https://extensions.gnome.org/...
<stratus_ss> ya some of my extensions i had to go to github
<stratus_ss> what ones are you having problems with
<SammyMouse_> all of them...
<SammyMouse_> like...none of them work, I am trying to get a weather one and more so one that allows me to tweak hot corners
<majod> does anyone else have problems with fglrx drivers?
<majod> i cant get them working, was wondering if that could be this specific distro issue because looks like they work just fine in ubuntu
<stratus_ss> Sammy --> i really havent had problems with extensions working
<stratus_ss> sammy --> they seem to do what they are supposed to
<stratus_ss> majod --> I avoid ATI/AMD based video cards... I have never had a good time with them
<majod> i did have good time with them last 15 years on windows.
<stratus_ss> didnt matter the OS it hasnt been a good time for me
<SammyMouse_> also....I am having trouble with the Dark theme
<SammyMouse_> anyone know how to get it to work on the menu of other applications? IE firefox, IRC client, MUD client, Office
<SammyMouse_> anyone?
<stratus_ss> some of those have to be themed specifically
<stratus_ss> there are guides about how to theme firefox etc
<SammyMouse_> the older OS I used, when I applied a theme, it effected everything
<stratus_ss> ya i am only vaguely familar to be honest. Some of the podcasts I listen to have talked about it
<stratus_ss> specifically firefox
<stratus_ss> but since i dont really do that, i never really paid attention
<majod> anyone using fglrx drivers? im suspecting theyre not working with gnome shell?
<sysroot> majod, they're running fine here
<sysroot> ubuntu 14.04 + fglrx
<sysroot> and gnome-shell
<majod> sysroot: thanks, just wanted to be sure
<majod> mine suck.
<sysroot> okay, you're welcome
<sysroot> in ubuntu they're running fine
<sysroot> but in Fedora, GNOME is not working after the fglrx installation
<majod> i cant get them working in ubuntu gnome
<majod> not sure what to do
<Forage> majod: bit hard to say anything about it if you don't tell us what the problem is
<majod> Forage: sorry, didnt actually expect anyone to help. i tried 4 forums already without any help, but heres my short story: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?99386-How-to-get-Catalyst-14-4-working-on-Ubuntu-14-04
<majod> btw already figured out the hw acceleration so thats not an issue anymore
<Forage> majod: I'm surprised you got the drivers from amd running on 14.04 in the first place
<Forage> 14.04 is not supported yet
<majod> there are tons of catalyst benchmarks on phoronix on trusty so i guess it should be working
<Forage> and if the open source driver are "awesome", why bother to install amd's in the first place?
<majod> because i explained in the post. i want them for gaming
<majod> theyre awesome in desktop
<sysroot> majod, did you tried installing the fglrx package from the Ubuntu's repositories?
<sysroot> i installed them and it's just working fine
<Forage> why did the fglrx drivers from ubuntu's repos suck?
<Forage> those are working fine for me as well
<majod> the same reason as the new one
<sysroot> rene@sysroot:~$ dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<sysroot> ii  fglrx                                                 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2                                 amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators
<sysroot> ii  fglrx-amdcccle                                        2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2                                 amd64        Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators
<sysroot> ii  fglrx-pxpress                                         1:0.2.91.4                                          amd64        transitional package for ubuntu-drivers-common
<Forage> I'm waiting for 14.04 support before using amd's fglrx again
<majod> i installed them from "additional drivers" and did the same thing as 14.4 beta
<sysroot> Forage, for me they're working fine too
<sysroot> i am using a hybrid graphics stack
<sysroot> and everything seems fine
<majod> is there anything i can debug/look at?
<majod> to see what the problem is
<Forage> majod: the problem with which drivers? from amd's website or ubuntu's repos?
<majod> both
<majod> neither of them works so...
<majod> i really have no idea what could go wrong...i installed the OS and the first thing was installing the fglrx
<Forage> majod: so the issues are the same with both drivers?
<majod> yes, same issues with both
<majod> maybe i can try reinstalling the os but im afraid thats just waste of time again
<Forage> the glitches and tearing sound like problems I had in the past as well. The only thing that fixed it was waiting for AMD to fix their driver. I suspect your card isn't properly supported yet
<majod> well 7850 has its years...
<Forage> yeah, unlike GNOME 3.12
<majod> ?
<Forage> AMD's drivers often break with gnome updates
<majod> oh.
<Forage> I guess we are lucky with our cards and you aren't. Sorry I can't be more helpful, but based on the issues you describe it sounds like you will have to wait
<majod> thank you anyway
<Forage> the HW acceleration issue might be because you haven't installed xvba-va-driver
<majod> yes, exactly that
<sysroot> majod, just to know, what's your graphic card model?
<majod> sysroot: sapphire 7850
<majod> 2GB
<sysroot> mine
<sysroot> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<sysroot> Forage, and yours?
<majod> well, idk. i guess i only have to wait for miracle in open source drivers...
<Forage> HD6950
<Forage> majod: don't expect changes for the opensource drivers before 14.10
<majod> i added oibaf ppa so i have daily updates
<majod> and updated kernel to 3.14
<Forage> ok
<Forage> AMD supporting new ubuntu releases often takes at least 2-3 months, but fixes for gnome shell could take more then a year (based on past experience)
<majod> i will keep trying new versions of catalyst
<majod> its painful to always revert back to 3.13 kernel, but worth trying :)
<Forage> do make sure you properly remove the drivers when switching back to the open source drivers
<Forage> otherwise you might get issues there as well
<majod> too bad gpu drivers are still so bad on linux
<majod> i think thats the biggest issue on linux desktops usually
<Forage> they have made a lot of progress in the last 1-2 year, closed as well as open source
<Forage> at least speed-wise, not feature-wise unfortunately
<Forage> valve is a big motivation as well
<majod> yeah i read a lot before migrating to linux so i was really hoping for the best...well its not so bad with open source drivers, but the game performance is sometimes much much worse than i used to have on windows...
<Forage> An issue I raised yesterday as well:
<Forage> I'm a bit confused about the staging ppa. Should the other 2 ppa's be enabled as well when using staging with 14.04?
<Forage> I enabled all 3 ppa's and installed all updates. Tracker, however, was having some issues and because of it I noticed I've got 0.16 as well as 1.0 installed now. The former available in the stable ppa, the latter available in the staging ppa.
<Forage> should the 0.16 version be deleted or can and should they coexist?
<stratus_ss> tracker changed its naming convention i believe
<stratus_ss> the problem is that there was problems with their naming that caused issues with package deps
<stratus_ss> so it could very well remove things you didnt intend if you move one version or the other
<Forage> stratus_ss: ok, removed all 0.16 packages
<Forage> stratus_ss: no other packages complained about depending on them
<stratus_ss> what packages did you install from which repo?
<Forage> I didn't install any specific packages, I updated from 13.10 to 14.04 which gave me tracker 0.16, with the staging ppa 1.0 was added
<stratus_ss> staging (which is the 3.11/3.12) has the tracker 1.0
<stratus_ss> the gnome 3 stable ppa has the apps that depend on  0.16.4
<stratus_ss> ya so there is a possibility that functionality may be missing
<stratus_ss> in some
<stratus_ss> so for exaple (i am just going off the top of my head)
<stratus_ss> if you had bijiben 3.10 and it has a build dep of tracker 0.16.4, it wont necessarily rip out bijiben
<stratus_ss> but bijiben may have some missing functionality
<Forage> rats
<stratus_ss> darkxst knows this stuff a lot better than i do
<stratus_ss> I have only been working with him since december
<stratus_ss> so I am still super green
<Forage> luckily I don't have bijiben, but I'll check on the other stable packages
<stratus_ss> if you are curious at all, you can do an apt-get source <package name>
<stratus_ss> then you look in the debian/control (or control.in) file
<stratus_ss> this will tell you package dependencies and versions (if there is a specific version required
<Forage> on tracker or packages possibly using tracker?
<stratus_ss> packages possibly using tracker
<Forage> gnome-system-monitor is the only trusty package in stable not in staging
<stratus_ss> its quite possible that you will be fine then
<Forage> but that doesn't mean there aren't any packages in the other repositories that require 0.16 of course...
<stratus_ss> dont take my word as gospel truth though
<stratus_ss> i just help out with the packaging
<stratus_ss> in the gnome3 ppa
<Forage> the staging ppa description should need an update
<Forage> "To use this PPA, you should enable the main GNOME3 PPA and gnome3-next PPA (Saucy only) too."
<stratus_ss> ya Tim is really busy
<Forage> but that line is from before trusty, so you can't tell if it applies to trusty or not
<stratus_ss> you can file a bug if you like
<stratus_ss> ya i understand your meaning :)
<stratus_ss> i mean file a bug to get the ppa changed
<Forage> yeah
<stratus_ss> I dont think i have rights to change that
<Forage> I don't have an option to file a bug in the ppa bugs section
<Forage> I always get lost in launchpad :-S
<stratus_ss> ya i am not super awsome at it... i actually always navigate from my 'home' screen
<Forage> is contacting the team's admin acceptable?
<stratus_ss> I dont know why not (though I am not the the official voice :) )
<Forage> done
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-26
<BlitzHere> Hmm, the file manager crashes when trying to copy 1883 ~500KB jpegs from one folder to another :P
<BlitzHere> Odd, file manager doesn't complain when transferring from 500GB FAT32 external hard drive to ext4 internal but it does when transferring from FAT32 folder to FAT32 folder
<BlitzHere> Oh, well. Bug reporter came up and I reported it
<bigon> ricotz: hey
<bigon> I'm currently looking at gfbgraph pkg
<bigon> I see in the control file that you are refering to a debian collab-maint git branch
<bigon> doesn't seems to be the case
<bigon> is it ok for you if the debian-gnome team is taking this under his umbrella?
<ricotz> bigon, hi :), absolutely, feel free to grab it, i didnt push it anywhere besides the gnome3 ppa
<ricotz> might be better to replace autotools_dev with autoreconf to ease syncing it to ubuntu
<bigon> ok I'll do
<bigon> ah already made a pkg in the team svn
<bigon> the pkg names are the same, so I'll just merge the minors changes that might exist
<ricotz> please mention me in the copyright while you fix it
<ricotz> oh, i see
<bigon> k
<ricotz> gir1.2- looks wrong
<ricotz> it target a multiarch dir
<ricotz> referring to the svn version
<bigon> yeah I'm fixing it now
<ricotz> alright
<ricotz> g2g
<majod> is gnome 3.12 good to use on trusty?
<Forage> majod: using it on a daily base here, didn't run into issues so far
<majod> Forage: which ppa did you use?
<Forage> all of them, but there's no real use since packages get superseded those in staging
<Forage> so staging should be sufficient
<majod> Forage: this one? https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging
<Forage> with the exception of  gnome-system-monitor from stable btw, so you might as well add all of them
<Forage> yes, that's staging
<majod> "all of them", all of what?
<Forage> please read up
<Forage> before trying this stuff
<Forage> you would have known
<Forage> stable, next and staging
<majod> oh you meant ppas
<Forage> yes
<Forage> in response to "which ppa" :-P
<majod> i see
<majod> thanks
<majod> the last time i tried that in vm and didnt end well
<Forage> do make sure you use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<majod> yes
<majod> and if i would need to revert back to 3.10, is ppa-purge enough?
<Forage> should be, yeah
<Forage> never needed to use that
<majod> thanks
<Forage> majod: btw, since you asked about fglrx yesterday, I just installed 14.4 final today without any issues. Might not solve your problem yet, but just so you know
<majod> i hope the extensions will work in 3.12...i remember that they always disabled automatically after restart
<majod> and for some reason synaptic manager does not work properly
<Forage> majod: yeah, you are right, that sometimes happens to me as well. The only thing I found was solving it was to reboot the system
<Forage> forgot about that one since I don't use it on a daily base
<majod> its ok. i also seldom use synaptic and it isnt a big deal
<Forage> majod: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1308295
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1308295 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "synaptic crashes after installing updates" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<varanasib> I feel like a fool, but I cannot find the rhythmbox preferences dialog.  There's no preference choice under edit.
<majod> Forage: thanks, clicked that it affects me too
<bigon> hey
<Kungr> is it worth going to 14.04? i just got 13.10 going the way i want it.
<bigon> I've a question I don't remember exactly, why did you need to have gdmflexiserver in libgdm1 pkg?
<Forage> Kungr: you got the release notes of ubuntu as well as ubuntu gnome, you know how much effort it was to get your 13.10 up and running, you have the option to update to gnome 3.12, you be the judge
 * DASPRiD wants gnome 4.0, nao ;)
<swiss> so on 14.04 gjs-console keeps dying
<arthurfiggis> hmm...the channel topic is still on 13.10, the about "dialog" is reporting 13.10...hopefully one of those will be fixed soon :( not too big a problem but it's nice to know what version you're running!
<DASPRiD> arthurfiggis, cat /etc/issue
<arthurfiggis> DASPRiD: ahh yes, it is listed correctly there...and on the other variants of ubuntu it's displayed properly as well, probably just a mistake in the version of gnome-control-centre that ubuntu-gnome uses
<DASPRiD> it's a bug already known before release and noted in the release notes ;)
<DASPRiD> although interesting that it wasn't fixed yet
<arthurfiggis> DASPRiD: oh yes, i was about to mention as much myself...it's on the front page of the website even :) that's why i was rather surprised that it was still not fixed yet...it's definitely a known issue and one would think a relatively simple one?
<DASPRiD> it very likely is
<arthurfiggis> (hopefully it doesn't mean that there's no one maintaining the gnome packages who can make a change that small...doubtful :) )
<DASPRiD> but they likely have more important bugs to fix
<arthurfiggis> DASPRiD: i would imagine so, that's just a cosmetic problem really...and since no scripts are broken as you pointed out (/etc/issue still has the right version), it's just a matter of maintainer x firing up their text editor :)
<arthurfiggis> i only noticed it because it was pointed out on that post on the website really! apart from that ubuntu-gnome has been more pleasant than even the kde distributions that i've switched from...and i didn't think i'd switch from kde any time soon :) still developing apps and widgets with qt/qml, but they're easy to theme for gnome thankfully!
<BlitzHere> I just had Ubuntu crash on me. I had XChat, steam, Chrome, Google play music manager and Rhythmbox running. I was encrypting my external hard drive using the diska application to the LUKS format. I had instructed it to zero out the drive. I was playing the game FTL via steam when my mouse suddenly borked out. unplugging and replugging it didn't work. Then there was a freeze for a couple of seconds before recovery and I exited the game using the
<BlitzHere> touchpad. THen I noticed that the format of the external hard drive failed and my usb flash drive wasn't working. WOndering if the USBs just broke I rebooted the computer
<BlitzHere> And I'm back on and everything seems normal
<BlitzHere> But I want to figure out what went wrong. Where do I start? Where are the logs?
<tony1> I am using ubuntu 14.04 with gnome. I used to have a network icon on the top bar and after upgrade it is missing. is there a way to get it back?
<tony1> the setting for my vpn connection is there
<BlitzHere> Okay, here's syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339909/
<xnox> Hey, is anybody looking to do clutter 1.18 transition?
<xnox> due to cogl transition in utopic?
<BlitzHere> And kernlog http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339936/
<arthurfiggis> BlitzHere: not too sure from the logs myself, i'm not enough of an expert :) but there does seem like there's one error that's in common to both that's relevant: "Apr 27 00:23:15 Blitz-Computer kernel: [469375.430773] sd 9:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device" as if something happened to knock the usb devices offline and then it failed to continue the formatting/encrypting process?
<arthurfiggis> BlitzHere: as i say that's just a shot in the dark really, from taking a look at the logs i can't quite tell myself what made the devices offline, just that they did...which isn't much help, sorry :(
<DASPRiD> BlitzHere, hint: xchat is not maintained anymore for many years, you should switch to the follow-up fork (hexchat)
<BlitzHere> <arthurfiggis> yeah, there's no explanation to why all the USB devices, including my mouse were kicked off
<BlitzHere> <DASPRiD> hexchat? xchat-gnome?
<BlitzHere> I dunno, I got xchat set up just the way I like it
<BlitzHere> Any particular reason I shouldn't use it?
<BlitzHere> It seems stable. Hasn't crashed. And it's got all the features I want
<DASPRiD> BlitzHere, last update to xchat was may 2010
<DASPRiD> so there may be security issues with it
<DASPRiD> also: xchat config is forward-compatible to hexchat, so you can use the same
<BlitzHere> I have no idea how I'll go to another OS after Ubuntu Gnome. Multitasking is completely AWESOME on this
<BlitzHere> Scroll on title bars to switch desktops is my new favorite feature ever
<BlitzHere> plus autohiding title bars for maximum screen real estate
<DASPRiD> BlitzHere, herhe :)
<BlitzHere> I find it curious that none of the reviews mention thsi
<BlitzHere> It's odd that everyone misses that
<arthurfiggis> BlitzHere: I don't tend to read reviews for linux distro's any more, i used to...i check distrowatch for new releases, but that's about it :) these days i just install it, if it does what it's supposed to then it stays installed...so far ubuntu gnome wins!
<BlitzHere> So, here's something I want to see. On the right hand corner of the status bar where you see the menu with the audio controls and power controls ,the network state indicator displays only when there is no connection. I'd like it to display permanently. Any way to make this happen?
<DASPRiD> i bet there's an extension ;)
<BlitzHere> Ther isn't
<BlitzHere> I checked
<BlitzHere> :(
<DASPRiD> mhhh
<DASPRiD> there are for the audio indicator…
<DASPRiD> mh
<BlitzHere> Yes, i have the one for audio levels for indivudual windows installed
<BlitzHere5> DASPRiD: So, I installed hexchat and copied the config files over from xchat. Some of hexchat's settings are messed up though. So, I nuked the whole thing. I'll two the whole thing tomorrow. I just wanted to let you know that it isn't perfectly forward compatible
<BlitzHere5> I'll redo*
<DASPRiD> ah well, maybe it was earlier when i switched :)
<DASPRiD> but good to know, thx
<BlitzHere5> No problem. I still have things configured on my phone and tablet though. So, I'll run them for a while...
<tony1> does anyone know how to get the network icon back in the panel after 14.04 upgrade
<tony1> I am using gnome
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-04-27
<DASPRiD> tony1, afaik it only shows up when there's no connection at all or two connections
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> ricotz, I see you copied 3.12 into utopic -staging
<darkxst> I uploaded some updates to trusty -staging...
<darkxst> are you planning on uploading 3.13 stuff to utopic staging?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest Stable Release: 14.04 LTS| Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest Stable Release: 14.04 LTS | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<ricotz> darkxst, i am more thinking about to get 3.12 ready and also deal with the utopic cogl transition there
<ricotz> darkxst, of course it also deals as a build-dep for other ppas ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, I will copy across todays uploads and then work from there...
<darkxst> oh you already copied everything across?
<darkxst> ricotz, also what do you think about setting up packaging branches but probably on git, I still don't like bzr ....
<ne0> hi
<Robbilie_> huhu anyone here who could answer a probably 1000 times asked question i dont find a real solution for? :D
<Robbilie_> by upgrading without pruging the gnome ppa i keep my details tab saying im running 13.10 ubuntu, any way to change it now, afterwards?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-20
<x-Na> Hi
<x-Na> I was testing upgrading my virtual machine to Ubuntu 15.04 + adding Gnome 3.16 on top, but I seem to end up with a black screen with just mouse pointer visible, is this something that is already known?
<darkxst> x-Na, no, but there are issues know with vbox
<x-Na> Yeah, I guess so
<x-Na> Would just want to see in general that it works before upgrading my computer @ home :D
<darkxst> x-Na, vmware is a much better reference
<darkxst> otherwise try boot a live USB
<darkxst> I have given up on vbox to be honest, its just not worth supporting
<x-Na> Hmmh, ok
<darkxst> x-Na, it mostly works, but there are far to many vbox specific bugs for it to be a good reference for what you (and most) expect from it
<x-Na> Yeah, I guess
<x-Na> We'll see how it works soon enough, though...
<x-Na> I still do have problems with GDM and multiple users, but I have no idea if anyone is interested in fixing those problmes
<x-Na> *problems
<x-Na> Because I have not been able to have our 3 year old to handle those problems... :D
<amari> Hi, is gnome 3.16 in staging ppa stable for daily use?
<amari> anyone?
<tyrog> Hi, is gnome3.16 in ubuntu-staging ppa for 15.04 stable for usage now? Why isn't nautilus 3.16 included in it?
<ahoneybun> darkxst: should add this link up top; http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/338/builds/92272/testcases
 * ahoneybun downloads vivid final to test
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-21
<LinDol> hi all
<mephux> wiki.ubuntu.com is the slowest site ..
<boax> hello
<boax> the recent version of gnome in 15.04 causes a critical error on some machines that makes these machines somewhat unusable
<boax> the Xorg server is crashing
<boax> http://pastebin.com/9K0W1NwU
<boax> based on those forum posts here we know now, that its a gnome 3.14 bug: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=194819
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-22
<boax> big thanks to RAOF!
<boax> he find out what the bug is. Its:  glamor shouldn't be passing in a NULL destination to fbCopy.
<boax> this is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1443456
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1443456 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in fbBltOne()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hdkkskdjjdk> so I have a quick question I have been googling for days now to no avail - how would one create a customized, distributable distro based on Ubuntu gnome?
<georgeowell> Heya, I know this is an upstream problem, but has anyone else had the problem of not being able to create an encrypted swap partition or file when you've partitioned the instillation yourself? It's a Ubuntu specific thing.
<georgeowell> It something to do with the UUID being randomised on boot
<georgeowell> There's quite a lot of info about it online but I haven't been able to solve it
<ricotz> Noskcaj, hi, I hope you noticed that tali in gnome3-staging installs some files into "/usr/@DATADIRNAME@/"
<stefan578> Hello people I have a problem with ekiga on ubuntu - namely I can not make the out calls from my comp to phones - any help?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-23
<ljdawson1> Morning all
<ljdawson1> I noticed 15.04 is going live today
<ljdawson1> Is the gnome release of 15.04 coming today too?
<ahoneybun> ljdawson1: join #ubuntu-release-party :)
<ljdawson1> ahoneybun: thanks, I'll head over there now!
<JockeTF> Is it released yet?
<JockeTF> Is it released yet?
<JockeTF> Is it released yet?
<JockeTF> :P
<lindol> hi all :)
<JockeTF> Hellopaca!
<jaksi> hi
<jaksi> now that ubuntu 15.04 is out, is there a plan to include gnome 3.16 in the gnome ppa?
<JockeTF> jaksi: It's already in GNOME 5 staging as far as I know.
<JockeTF> jaksi: It won't be in the stable PPA though.
<JockeTF> The regular PPA is only for adding things that didn't make it into the current release. For example, if Ubuntu targets GNOME 3.14 but included Nautilus 3.12, then the stable PPA will contain Nautilus 3.14.
<JockeTF> It will not include versions of GNOME that are newer than what Ubuntu is targeting though.
<JockeTF> That's for staging (which may be very unstable).
<jaksi> mhm, i see
<jaksi> thanks for the heads up
<ploctaux> Hello
<ploctaux> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome for a while now
<ploctaux> And I'd like to contribute
<ploctaux> How can I get in touch with someone?
<emacsen> Is there a timeline for Ubuntu Gnome 15.04?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-24
<Noskcaj> emacsen, What do you mean?
<Noskcaj> We'll start the blueprints for 15.10 shortly, but most of the plan is just package 3.16, then see if we have time to package 3.18.
<mgedmin> 14.10 -> 15.04 was a very smooth upgrade, congratulations to you all!
<mgedmin> gnome 3.16, here I come!
<mgedmin> hmm
<mgedmin> Unpacking adwaita-icon-theme-full (3.16.0-0ubuntu1~vivid1) over (3.14.0-2ubuntu8) ...
<mgedmin> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/adwaita-icon-theme-full_3.16.0-0ubuntu1~vivid1_all.deb (--unpack):
<mgedmin>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/Adwaita/32x32/actions/edit-delete.png', which is also in package adwaita-icon-theme 3.14.0-2ubuntu8
<mgedmin> yes, I know to retry; but it'd be nice if someone uploaded an adwaita-icon-theme-full with the right Conflicts: adwaita-icon-theme << 3.16.0
<Noskcaj> mgedmin, Without the internet to properly check, my guess is there are extra ubuntu changes we need to port to 3.16
<mgedmin> I assumed the file just got moved from one package to the other
<mgedmin> so when you unpack them in the wrong order, you get a conflict
<mgedmin> repeating the apt-get dist-upgrade worked fine
<Noskcaj> I might have time to fix over the weekend, but hopefully ricotz will beat me to it
<mgedmin> (because adwaita-icon-theme was already 3.16.0 at that point)
<Noskcaj> Just checked, we just need to merge in 3.14.0-2ubuntu8's changes
<ricotz> Noskcaj, will take a look
<darkxst> yeh they kept moving files around within the packagaing!
<mgedmin> huh, horizontal mouse wheel scroll direction seems reversed
<mgedmin> it will take me a while to get used to the new theme in 3.16
<ricotz> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=737175
<ubot5> Gnome bug 737175 in Widget: GtkRange "most horizontal sliders are inverted when scrolled with mouse wheel" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mgedmin> I see: fixed upstream, but not released yet
<mgedmin> interesting: I seem to have two gdms running, one on tty2 (where I'm logged in) and one on tty7 (where I see what looks like a lock screen)
<mgedmin> oh, right, the mediakeys bug
<mgedmin> what's the status on that?
<mgedmin> because it's not fun when most shortcut keys don't work (and by most I mean PrintScreen, Ctrl-Alt-T, volume, lock screen)
<mgedmin> haha, gnome-control-center thinks it's still ubuntu 14.10
<mgedmin> is the version string baked into the logo image?
<Noskcaj> mgedmin, Is that a ubuntu version or ppa version of g-c-c?
<mgedmin> ppa, I guess
<mgedmin> yes: 1:3.16.1-0ubuntu1~vivid1
<mgedmin> ubuntu version has the ubuntu logo; this one has the gnome logo
<mgedmin> (I haven't actually checked g-c-c after upgrading to vivid and before adding the gnome3-staging ppa)
<mgedmin> as for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1427877: vt switch triggers this bug for me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427877 in gnome-shell "Media, brightness and volume keys don't work with GNOME 3.15.90" [Medium,Confirmed]
<darkxst> mgedmin, I fixed the g-c-c string in vivid
<darkxst> probably never merged it to the packages in staging
<darkxst> mgedmin, can you comment on the upstream bug with that info (for media key bug)
<mgedmin> ah, didn't notice the upstream bug link!
<darkxst> mgedmin, btw, the g-c-c logo is autogenerated at build time, but uses a static string, to generate the image
<mgedmin> yeah, gresource extract /usr/bin/gnome-control-center.real /org/gnome/control-center/info/UbuntuLogo.png > /tmp/logo.png gives me the image with "ubuntu 14.10" baked in
<darkxst> mgedmin, btw, with gdm waylandised, I think the gdm greeter lives on vt7
<mgedmin> oh, is the greeter always running now?
<mgedmin> my session is on vt2, gdm greeter is on vt7
<mgedmin> vt1, vt3, vt4, vt5, vt6 are text consoles
<darkxst> yeh I think that is right, gdm now runs under wayland, so guess it needs to stay open
<mgedmin> I like how smooth the vt switching is
<darkxst> I don't know why vt2, thats probably a fedora thing
<mgedmin> heh, the wifi icon in the greeter is a solid white square
<darkxst> not seen that here
<mgedmin> is there a way to take screenshots of the greeter session?
<darkxst> camera?
<darkxst> pretty sure screenshots are disabled there
<darkxst> otherwise I suppose you could try run gnome-screenshot as gdm user
<mgedmin> http://i.imgur.com/NpdWZgw.jpg
<mgedmin> huh, I now have 6 copies of gnome-settings-daemon running
<mgedmin> each time I do the workaround, I get a new one
<darkxst> mgedmin, I would expect 2, one for gdm and one for your session
<mgedmin> the number increases every time I run gnome-settings-daemon -r when media keys aren't working
<mgedmin> the number stays constant if I run gnome-settings-daemon -r when media keys _are_ working
<darkxst> weird
<mgedmin> conclusion: the bug is caused by gnome-settings-daemon getting blocked on something so it stops responding to key events
<mgedmin> I'd like to run strace on it
<darkxst> but it only affects media key plugin, so my guess would be a stuck grab (in mutter)
<darkxst> well atleast I havent heard of, or seen other bugs that would indicate g-s-d is blocked
<darkxst> although I wouldnt have though a stuck grab would only affect media keys, it should probably affect all keybindings?
<darkxst> do things like <super>+L, <super>+M still work?
<mgedmin> strace tells me 5 of them are in stuck in futex() and two are actually working (poll., read, recvmsg etc)
<mgedmin> things that do not when the bug is active: lock screen, print screen, volume keys, brightness keys, ctrl-alt-del
<darkxst> well of course, you can't have 2 g-s-d running under the same user
<mgedmin> things that work when the bug is active: <super>+m, alt-tab, basically all window management keys
<darkxst> mgedmin, just add as much info as you can, to the upstream bug
<mgedmin> curious: I killed all my 'gnome-settings-daemon -r' respawns-but-the-last
<mgedmin> then I killed the original /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<mgedmin> and after I did that, my gnome-terminal theme reverted to ubuntu purple
<mgedmin> I still had one gnome-settings-daemon -r (the one with largest pid running)
<darkxst> the keygrabber is a beast of a thing, due to limitations in X, I don't know enough about it though, to really understand what might be going on
<mgedmin> and then another Alt-F2 r gnome-settings-daemon -r made the theme come back
<darkxst> mgedmin, yes themes require a g-s-d running
<mgedmin> so now I have only one gnome-settings-daemon
<mgedmin> I'll try to strace it while I do a VT switch
<darkxst> mgedmin, or ask on #gnome-hackers
<darkxst> probably not many around now until monday though
<mgedmin> I'd love to know if anyone can reproduce this not on ubuntu
<darkxst> fire up a fedora image in a VM
<darkxst> and no vbox doesnt count!
<mgedmin> the strace is boring: the usual poll(), read(), recvmsg(), and then four write()s with the assertion failure, and then more recvmsg(), poll(), read() and the futex() that makes it freeze
<darkxst> often the case
<mgedmin> uh, what's the best way to get and unpack the source package from the staging ppa?
<mgedmin> I know about echo deb-src ... >> sources.list + apt-get update + apt-get source, but wonder if there's something simpler, like pull-lp-source?
<mgedmin> or a bzr branch that you use?
<darkxst> mgedmin, I use chdist
<darkxst> but if you just want one, dget <dsc file>, for which you can get the link from lp
<darkxst> although if the ppa is installed and you apt-get source, you should get the right one
<mgedmin> if I have the deb-src lines, but I don't think add-apt-repository adds those by default
<mgedmin> my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is a mess after all those upgrades
<darkxst> yes you need to manually enable them for ppa's
<darkxst> mgedmin, chdist is very nice, especially when I am working with a few different ppa's
<mgedmin> from the manual page I didn't realize it could help when dealing with ppas
<darkxst> mgedmin, imagine a normal apt config in a chroot
 * mgedmin -> lunch
<darkxst> so each chdist you create has a sources.list and a sources.list.d dir
<darkxst> you can even run installs in them, to check dependency issues
<darkxst> (doesn't actually install anything)
<zerschmetterling> hi all, how can I find the SMC credentials of a network share I have "permanently" configured as an item within Bookmarks in nautilus?
<zerschmetterling> SMB credentials, sorry
<bobthebuttblaste> is this where I go for support?
<bobthebuttblaste> because I recently upgraded to 15.04 and then this happened: https://i.imgur.com/3RsCjje.png
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-25
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> i got ready for USB bootable disk :)
<LinDol> installing :)
<lindol> installing is finished , wow,
<lindol> i think VV is very fast and sensitive :)
<lindol> wow. Thank you for all ;)
<lindol> Heloo :)
<lindol> so, I translated release note to Korean for ReleaseNote
<lindol> where could i send link to by email?
<lindol> ?
<darkxst> hi lindol
<darkxst> email list?
<darkxst> lindol, you seen bug 1440275
<ubot5> bug 1440275 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME only allows regional format setting for US, UK, Canada, Australia, and NZ" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440275
<lindol> oops,
<lindol> i sent email already
<darkxst> ok, good
<lindol> darkxst, bug? i am not yet
<lindol> i am checking now about bug (1440275)
<darkxst> lindol, using vivid?
<lindol> yeha,
<lindol> I installed it before 2 hour :)
<darkxst> lindol, fresh install? can you comment on the bug with whatever is on your system, (working or not)
<lindol> darkxst, yeha, I installed by fresh install.
<lindol> so, bug 1440275 works fine.
<ubot5> bug 1440275 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME only allows regional format setting for US, UK, Canada, Australia, and NZ" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440275
<lindol> Language: Korean, format: Korean.
<darkxst> lindol, thanks for confirming, can you add those comments to the bug if you havent already!
<lindol> in launch pad?
<darkxst> lindol, yes please
<lindol> darkxst, Tim, i wrote comment now :)
<lindol> so, sorry, i am still learnning english.
<lindol> T_T
<darkxst> lindol, its ok, Ive told you before your english is pretty good, for was it 1 year learning?
<lindol> yes. :)
<lindol> Thank you for your help and teaching. :)
<lindol> haha. time to go for a waching movie
<lindol> See again, Thank you for all :)
<Athos-x> Hi there people...
<Athos-x> I am having quite the difficulty getting plymouth splash to work again, i have tried every fix out there and absolutely nothing seems to work.
<Athos-x> Ubuntu Gnome 15.04
<Athos-x> Is anyone familiar with this problem? It happened after installing the propietary Nvidia drivers.
<Athos-x> Which is quite normal... But the fixes do not seem to work...
<Athos-x> Well thanks anyways... Seems like a Ghost IRC town here lol. God bless...
<TommyBrunn> Hi guys. Is there anything like the "alternate cd" for Ubuntu Gnome? I'm having issues getting Ubuntu Gnome installed (ubiquity crashing).
<TommyBrunn> Also, which logs should I be looking at to get an idea of what's going wrong? Basically, Ubiquity gets to the "who are you" part, and then when I click continue, it just closes itself and then nothing happens, except my cursor spins for a while.
<TommyBrunn> Alright, found the log at least.
<fishears> Hi guys. Quick question... if I add the gnome staging ppa to 15.04 do I just refresh and do the partial upgrade that is offered to get 3.16 installed?
<fishears> i'll try again later, thanks
<f1she4rs> Hi, I'm on 15.04 and want to get Gnome Shell 3.16 installed. I've added the staging PPA and updater now offers me a Partial Upgrade. Is that what I need to do? Thanks, I haven't used Gnome for years now.
<Kiel182> Hi everyone
<Kiel182> I'm kind of having a problem : I'm trying to mount a cdrom (audio, store-bought). I can access it via rhythmbox, amarok and everything, but I need to mount it so i can access it on another computer via ssh. When I try I get the following error : mount: /dev/cdrom: can't read superblock
<Kiel182> Any idea how to 'fix' that ?
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i've been using ubuntu gnome 15.04 for the past few days and aside from one problem i've come across it's been great...i use a logitech wireless keyboard and mouse, and with full hard disk encryption enabled, you can't type in the password to decrypt the hard drive :( i had to connect up a wired usb keyboard, at which point i could type it in...and the wireless keyboard/mouse both work fine once it boots, as well as if hard
<arthurfiggis> drive encryption is disabled...has anyone else come across this?
<pirivan> Hello, need help installing 15.04. My laptop boots OK from USB stick, I then click the launcher "Install Ubuntu Gnome 15.04," a new window pops up (I can't see what that really is, language selector maybe?), and then it exits. Nothing else happens. What command can I use on the CLI to launch the installer (maybe I can see some error messages there)?
<pirivan> any idea how to launch the 15.04 installer from the command line?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-04-26
<darkxst> mgedmin, try boot passing systemd.log_level=debug as a kernel param, that should make logind provide more info on what is going on with your suspend issues
 * mgedmin will keep it in mind
<mgedmin> (I now need to find a way to reproduce the issue, since a reboot fixes it)
<mgedmin> can logind's debug level be changed at runtime?
<darkxst> not that I'm aware of
<darkxst> but maybe you can edit unit and restart the service?
<darkxst> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2013-March/010004.html
<darkxst> no idea if that works still though
<darkxst> mgedmin, anyway probably fine to reassign to systemd
<darkxst> mgedmin, obviously logind switch from being a wrapper to the real thing, with systemd init changes
<Snoop> Hello
<Snoop> Excited Gnome USer here
<Snoop> Whats new in the Vivid Vervet Gnome Version?
<hubx> hi there, upgraded to 15.04 and gnome 3.16 (gnome3-staging ppa) today. had to manually install gir1.2-gweather-3.0, gnome-shell complained about Gjs-WARNING **: JS ERROR: Error: Requiring GWeather, version none: Typelib file for namespace 'GWeather' (any version) not found
<hubx> but so far gnome 3.16 works like a charm. thanks!
<amari> Is this ppa official for gnome 3.16 in vivid? https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging
<amari> anyone?
<dxerf> hi
<dxerf> anyone around?
<dxerf> silly question but is it possible to get the screensaver back in gnome-shell?  It just goes to a blank screen but I'd like to have xscreensaver run
<darkxst> dxerf, no, gnome-shell uses its own screensaver (it shouldnt be black though)
<darkxst> are you using gdm?
<dxerf> darkxst:  I am
<dxerf> it looks like it goes to just a lock screen and then goes blank
<darkxst> ah yes, that is right, you can probably disable the blanking
<dxerf> ah ok
<dxerf> why doesn't gnome have other screensavers available?
<darkxst> you can't change/use a traditional screensaver though
<darkxst> don't know
<dxerf> okay...
<dxerf> d'oh!
<dxerf> it's a silly/simple question...i figure screensaver isn't on the highest priority list...just curious why the community decided to not use xscreensaver
<darkxst> dxerf, the lock screen is internal to gnome-shell, to get a consistent UI etc
<dxerf> aaahhhh
<dxerf> okay
<darkxst> I think Ubuntu do something similar these days, except their lock screen is drawn by lightdm
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-25
<skilo> not sure if there is an official forum for ubuntu gnome but just wanted to say there is a bug in gvd smb browse process using 50% of the cpu in 16.04
<Anon95> I've got Ubuntu 15.10 and I tried another way of installing the proprietary AMD GPU drivers. It failed and now I can't get a proper GUI working. I tried purging fglrx, but that didn't work this time. Since 16.04 doesn't support those proprietary drivers, I'd like to upgrade to 16.04. How can I do that from the Recovery environment?
<darkxst> Anon95, I think just reinstalling xserver-xorg-core is enough
<darkxst> 16.04 supports AMDGPU
<darkxst> and there is a beta/preview of the new AMD drivers, but not sure they have been packaged yet
<Anon95> Yeah, but isn't AMDGPU an opensource version that isn't as good as the proprietary version - at least, for now.
<Anon95> Is it possible to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 using a live install from a USB drive?
<darkxst> Anon95, they just released a bet of the proprietry drivers that runs on AMDGPU
<darkxst> s/bet/beta/
<darkxst> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Beta-Driver-for-Vulkan-Release-Notes.aspx
<darkxst> I think you can run an upgrade from the live USB, never tried that way myself though
<Anon95> Yeah, that's what I'm trying to find out right now.
<darkxst> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/117531/testcases/1498/results
<Anon95> Oh neat. I'm going to test it out and then report back whether it works or not.
<x-Na_> Hi guys
<x-Na> I'm having this same problem -> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/48772
<x-Na> With the gnome3-team gnome and staging packages
<x-Na> I can switch back to my gnome session by changing the VT
<x-Na> But it seems that GDM might crash from the background as user switching doesn't work after that
<darkxst> x-Na, file a bug, are there any crash logs from gdm?
<darkxst> hey robert_ancell
<darkxst> installing external debs (like chrome, slack etc) in gnome-software doesnt work?
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, https://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/packages.git/commit/trunk?h=packages/gnome-shell&id=0e925c62bae1e4427bfe021e622f1e8fcb12eecd
<darkxst> ricotz, can you email me that patch link? also why isnt it upstream?
<darkxst> (my laptop just fried itself ;( )
<ricotz> darkxst, it seems it wasn't forwarded either :\ (can't find a bug with it)
<ricotz> assuming this patch is legit and not superseeded already
<ricotz> aka https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=8416ba25de3797c1fdfd49b2a598f3e380713129
<ricotz> there are other cogl related fixes in master too
<darkxst> ok, can't look now, about to head out for dinner
<ricotz> alright, maybe I pick those and the archlinux one and push it later
<darkxst> ok, or otherwise email the links and I will look, I won't have logs for IRC now
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> darkxst, grabbed latest git changes of gnome-shell/mutter and pushed it
<ricotz> (left out the archlinux patch for now)
<ricotz> x-Na, hi, would be nice if you could update and try to reproduce the problem
 * ricotz can't reboot here currently
<x-Na> ricotz, update what?
<x-Na> And I can file a bug report if needed
<ricotz> x-Na, update your installation with the new gnome-shell/mutter packages I have pushed earlier
<turtle12345> hi, i have a little trouble with 16.04. I updatet from 14.04 to 15.10 and now to 16.04. My xserver is not coming up and gdm3 too.
<turtle12345> I purged Xorg and gdm3. Deaktivated modeset but nothing starts. X -configure ends up in a segmentation fault at 0x0
<turtle12345> any suggestions?
<ricotz> turtle12345, upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 is not supported
<ricotz> removing X and gdm is not a good idea at all
<ricotz> so no wonder you ran into trouble
<mgedmin> what do you mean "not supported"?  since 15.04 is EOL, the upgrade paths are 14.04 -> 15.10 or 14.04 -> 16.04
<ricotz> try to confirm your upgrade to 16.04 was finished completely
<ricotz> only 14.04 -> 16.04!
<mgedmin> (except 14.04 -> 16.04 won't be suggested to users until 16.04.1 is out)
<ricotz> right!
<mgedmin> or am I mistaken in assuming that all ubuntu flavours have the same supported upgrade paths?
<ricotz> you will run into upgrade troubles when using lts-backport
<ricotz> only lts to lts is support or you upgrade consistently with every release
<x-Na> ricotz, sure
<turtle12345> i reinstalled them. and reconfigured
<ricotz> turtle12345, "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<ricotz> this should pick up the needed things
<ricotz> although if you fiddled with modprobe/grub configs you need to fix it yourself
<turtle12345> yeah i reinstalled ubuntu-gnome-desktop to. all packages seem uptodate
<turtle12345> https://www.computersnyou.com/4945/re-install-xorg-xserver-completely-ubuntu/
<turtle12345> this is what i did
<ricotz> turtle12345, hmm :\, what was the reason to follow this?
<ricotz> did you actually install lightdm and ubuntu-desktop?
<turtle12345> no
<ricotz> if you are not using any proprietary graphics-driver then do not disable modeset
<turtle12345> the raeson was xserver was not starting and gdm3 failed too
<turtle12345> i know but. since xserver was not coming up i purged nvida drivers and tried to reset xserv
<turtle12345> so i got an empty login screen
<ricotz> so nvidia, how did you install and purged them?
<turtle12345> they were running under 14.04. istalled by gui i guess. i used apt-get purge nvidia*
<ricotz> (you need to pick the proper nvidia version for your graphics cards too if it is an older one)
<turtle12345> with modeset on X says no device to configure. Configuration Failed.
<ricotz> likely some leftover "nouveau" blacklisting
<ricotz> or a present xorg.conf which broken and not needed
<turtle12345> nope i allready switched to failsafe
<turtle12345> how do i fix the nouveau thing maybe?
<ricotz> "lsmod | grep nouveau"?
<ricotz> grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/*
<turtle12345> both returns nothing
<ricotz> "lsmod | grep nvidia"?
<turtle12345> nothing too
<turtle12345> but nvidiafb is on framebuffer blacklist
<ricotz> dmesg | grep drm
<turtle12345> switching to radeondrmfb from Vesa VGA. fbcon: radeondrmfb fb0 is primary device
<turtle12345> initialized on mirror 0
<ricotz> huh?
<ricotz> you had nvidia blob install but have a amd card?
<ricotz> "lsmod | grep radeon"?
<turtle12345> its a laptop with onboard and nvidia card
<ricotz> lspci | grep -i nvidia
<ricotz> so you are in the nvidia optimus trap
<turtle12345> ls mod says radeon drm
<turtle12345> lspci nvdia returns nothing
<ricotz> so you dont have a nvidia card
<ricotz> or you disabled it in the bios?
<turtle12345> i can check. but whatever card  is there xserv is not starting at all
<ricotz> if you have a separate home partition, you could also consider a fresh reinstall with a 16.04 iso
<ricotz> it can't start if there is not proper display driver active
<turtle12345> i considered that too. yeah
<ricotz> "uname -a"?
<ricotz> (was the kernel updated)
<turtle12345> 4.4.0-21
<turtle12345> how do i tell x to use the right driver or to autoconfig?
<ricotz> "lspci | grep -i vga"?
<ricotz> if you have xserver-xorg-video-all installed the needed x11 driver should be there
<turtle12345> amd ati mobility radeon 4330/4350/4550
<ricotz> still if the kernel/drm is failing then that is your problem
<ricotz> see...!
<ricotz> sorry, bbl
<turtle12345> i dont get it?
<mgedmin> do you still have 'nomodeset' in /proc/cmdline ?
<turtle12345> nope
<mgedmin> hm
<mgedmin> ok, gdm3 doesn't actually use X -- it uses wayland
<turtle12345> as gdm3 crashed it said somerhing. like x is not answering
<mgedmin> where does gdm put its logs nowadays?
<mgedmin> I've a /var/log/gdm/, full of logs from 2015, and a /var/log/gdm3/, which is empty
<mgedmin> journalctl, I suppose
<ricotz> journalctl -xb | grep gdm
<ricotz> mgedmin, "WaylandEnable=false" should be in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<turtle12345> gdm debug says runnig x-session, prime:1 not found. Prime Default runs and exits with status 0 session exited with status 127
<turtle12345> maximum number of X display failiures reached: check x seever log for errors
<turtle12345> okay. is there a way to reinstall ubuntu from the comand line or should i take a live usb version
<turtle12345> home is encrypted and on a separete partition
<ricotz> turtle12345, is nvidia-prime or bumblebee still installed?
<turtle12345> no
<mgedmin> "reinstalling from the command line" is mostly (a) making sure you have the right packages installed ('sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^' should do that; the ^ tells apt to install the task rather than just the metapackage)
<mgedmin> (b) making sure you don't have the wrong packages installed (where "wrong packages" are those that divert certain files, e.g. how nvidia's proprietary drivers replace the system libGL)
<turtle12345> okay
<mgedmin> and (c) making sure configuration files haven't been changed in detrimental ways
<mgedmin> (a) is easy
<mgedmin> (b) is harder --  I wouldn't know where to start!
<turtle12345> i take the live usb variante
<mgedmin> (c) is somewhere in the middle
<mgedmin> you can apt install debsums
<mgedmin> and then run debsums -ec to have it list all changed configuration files
<mgedmin> then look for suspicious ones (e.g. anything to do with X or gdm)
<turtle12345> okay
<mgedmin> bascially, it can be done if you understand what you're doing
<mgedmin> so yeah, reinstalling from livecd would be simpler (and probably quicker)
<turtle12345> is there a way to protect /home from changes but use it /home?
<mgedmin> as far as I know, if you don't tell the installer to format the partition, /home will be preserved
<mgedmin> i.e. choose manual partitioning, select the current set of partitions, be sure to uncheck whatever 'format' checkboxes there are
<mgedmin> now I haven't ever done this myself
<mgedmin> and it's always a good idea to be sure you have a good backup
<turtle12345> okay ty. i do a backup of /home and run the install
<x-Na> ricotz, haven't seen the issue yet, but now it seems that everytime I press 's' it turns on the on screen keyboard (shortcut is marked as disabled) :D
<x-Na> Happens on every user, so it's not user specific. And pressing 's' on vt it works
<x-Na> If I purge gnome3 and gnome3-staging that behaviour is gone and if I readd them it comes back, but now it zoomed with just pressing 'p'
<ricotz> x-Na, hmm, that is bad of course
<ricotz> seems to be a fallout of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=748526
<ubot5> Gnome bug 748526 in wayland "wayland: cannot set Super in keyboard shortcuts" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<x-Na> ricotz, but disabling shortcuts does not help in this case...
<x-Na> I mean if I disable the shortcuts it still thinks Super + S is the shortcut...
<ricotz> x-Na, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=758076 was the problem
<ubot5> Gnome bug 758076 in wayland "Moving/resizing windows with keyboard does not work on wayland" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ricotz> mutter in ppa is working again
<x-Na> ricotz, did you update it?
<ricotz> x-Na, yes
<bara10> hello guys, i am new on ubuntu gnome, and i wan to get involved, but i don't how to start, can anybody help me?
<x-Na> ricotz, OK, I'll give it a try
<x-Na> ricotz, and it seems to work, thank you
<x-Na> But the sudden VT change still happens
<ericwill> hello, does Ubuntu support a dark variant of Ambiance, (similar to Adwaita-dark, for upstream GTK)?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-26
<NeuroNev> whats the difference between native ubuntu 16.04 lts gnome and gnome 3? Just curious..
<_44trent3> hey, why does the gnome shell extensions website tell me I do not have gnome shell installed?
<_44trent3> i certainly do
<_44trent3> doesn't matter what browser i'm in, it tells me I don't have gnome installed
<_44trent3> hmm...think I fixed it
<_44trent3> i can only install them in firefox though, no gnome shell integration addon in chromium
<_44trent3> not that i can get simple dock...
<_44trent3> any alternate docks I could get?
<mgedmin> huh, my gnome-terminal is still 3.18?
<mgedmin> oh, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=760944 isn't fixed upstream yet :/
<ubot5> Gnome bug 760944 in general "resizing and geometry (snap to character cells) regressed with Gtk 3.19+" [Enhancement,New]
<mgedmin> oh dear
<mgedmin> here's my update-manager: http://imgur.com/XUB4mkh
<mgedmin> yes, the terminal is 1 line high
<mgedmin> and it's blocked on something requiring user interaction (apt-listchanges probably)
<Guest80650> Hi, everyone. I have a problem with ubuntu-gnome 16.04 it change my bios clock and i really dont know how to fix it.
<mgedmin> are you dual-booting to some other OS?
<Guest80650> Yes i have 2 hard drave
<Guest80650> drive
<Guest80650> one ubuntu-gnome, one windows 10
<mgedmin> perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts can help
<Guest80650> thank you
<mgedmin> except the UTC setting was removed from /etc/default/rcS in 16.04 and nobody updated that wiki page
<mgedmin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man5/rcS.5.html
<mgedmin> oh this is just horrible
<Guest80650> Thank you again, i know where to look now
<Guest80650> Have a good day
<Forage> I just ran into the issue where google calendar events are not showing up in the Shell calendar, nor GNOME Calendar, as mentioned here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/761087/google-calendar-not-appearing-in-gnome-calendar/761255
<Forage> (and subsequently on WebUpd8)
<Forage> But did anyone bother to report it yet? A quick search didn't give me any results yet
<Forage> Under which package should I file it?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-27
<darkxst> Noskcaj, do you have time to work on 3.20 merges for Yakkety?
<darkxst> we are still waiting on gtk+ 3.20 obviously but there should be stuff that can start uploading
<darkxst> ricotz, are there any FF 46 builds floating around?
<ricotz> darkxst, of course, should be in the archive soon, why?
<darkxst> I wanted to try the gtk3
<darkxst> build
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<ricotz> beaware those only work properly with gtk+ < 3.19
<ricotz> even firefox aurora/beta is not ready for 3.20
<darkxst> ricotz, oh thats going to be a problem!
<ricotz> it runs "fine", but with some visual problems
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, do you have updates for g-s/mutter 3.18.4/5 for xenial prepared already?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-28
<johnjohn101> thanks for ubuntu-gnome 16.04.  works very nice in my vmware vm at work
<darkxst> mhall119, so can we have an out of hours UOS session for Ubuntu GNOME?
<Forage> good afternoon
<Forage> has any of you noticed that not a single input field or button in libreoffice dialogs have a border?
<Forage> I'm on GNOME 3.20, does it happen with you on the same version and on 3.18?
<Forage> Also, no Google calendar events show up in Shell nor Calendar. Under which package should this be filed?
<Forage> (the bug)
<Anon95> Darkxst - Hey there. I had spoken to you a few days ago. Just wondering if you still have the link regarding the beta version of the AMDGPU opensource driver and how AMD is improving it to be more like the fglrx driver.
<linux_> Hi, How can I enable thumbnails for all type of files?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-29
<de-facto> Hey guys, any idea where i can disable that annoying "welcome, first steps" greeter? it shows up everytime i login and its kinda annoying me now...
<de-facto> would i need to uninstall gnome help or something to get rid of it?
<de-facto> Hey guys, i want to connect my android 6 phone to gnome notifications and sync clipboard. Back in the days there was DeskCon, but that doesnt work anymore, what is the best way to do this nowerdays? any ideas/suggestions?
<georgeowell_> I haven't tested it but I've heard good things about KDE connect
<georgeowell_> de-facto: It runs on non KDE desktops too
<de-facto> yeah i heard that too, but im not sure how to pair it with gnome
<de-facto> it does not list my gnome box as available device
<de-facto> i guess on the gnome side there is no counterpart for it maybe?
<de-facto> i wish he did not die, his DeskCon was awesome for this https://github.com/screenfreeze
<georgeowell_> not to my knowledge
<georgeowell_> haven't looked into it
<georgeowell_> have you looked on F-Droid?
<de-facto> yeah its on fdroid, but i think the extension for gnome does not work in 3.18 anymore
<de-facto> there is also Nuntius but that seems to only sync Notifications and is not near the functionality DeskCon provided back in the days
<de-facto> id like to share links and clipboard, e.g. if i found a nice link on android open it on desktop for further investigations and such
<de-facto> DeskCon did that over a encrypted (certs) link via the share menu
<georgeowell_> Yeh, the link thing is a super drag for me right now.
<georgeowell_> not so bothered about notifications
<georgeowell_> KDE connect is deffo what you need to get working
<georgeowell_> I've seen people using it on gnome
<de-facto> hmmm it seems that would require to install half of a kde desktop environment alongside with it, then i also could just go ahead and use Kubuntu instead :-(
<de-facto> i cant believe there is no more native gnome way to do this since the gnome desktop is popular as well as android
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> i was home now. hahaha after working.
<Olotila> I cannot right-click and "open in terminal", because folder is full of files
<Olotila> so how do I easily get to terminal in that (Nautilus) folder?
<de-facto> Olotila why cant you click "open in terminal" on that folder? can you be more specific?
<Olotila> it is full of files
<Olotila> my click "hits" a file, and gives a different menu
<de-facto> you need to right click that on the folder itself
<de-facto> not on file
<Olotila> the Open in terminal appears, if I click in empty part of the folder
<de-facto> no one level above the content of the folder
<de-facto> so if you want a terminal on /path/to/folder you need to be in /path/to and right click on "folder"
<Olotila> clicking folder gives "open in new window", new tab, properties
<de-facto> in nautilus?
<Olotila> yes
<Olotila> on top
<Olotila> on left open folder is not visible
<Olotila> only default folders Recent, Home, Documents ...
<de-facto> on the folder itself or even on background in symbol view
<de-facto> works on 16.04 for me
<Olotila> I think  I have the list view
<de-facto> then use the symbol view (that matrix dots)
<de-facto> there you can click on background for example inside that folder, or click on folder directly (one level above)
<de-facto> ofc it would not work if you click on a file instead
<de-facto> right click that is always
<Olotila> ok so there actually is no way to click Open in terminal, if I am in listview and seeing only files?
<Olotila> the Files -menu above (Gnome 3.20) gives no Open in terminal either
<de-facto> you can do that in list view too, but you have to right click on that folder
<de-facto> Gnome 3.20?
<Olotila> yeah
<de-facto> on 16.04 its nautilus 3.14.3
<de-facto> how come you are on Gnome 3.20?
<Olotila> so I have to change view or go up one folder?
<Olotila> I updated it via their own PPA
<de-facto> yeah or find a empty space where you can right click on background on folder (also in list view)
<Olotila> where in list view?
<de-facto> under the list (where the empty bg is)
<Olotila> the file "bar" fills the space
<Olotila> full rectangle, from left to right
<de-facto> yeah i guess if you have that many files then you have to either change in symbol view or go one level above
<Olotila> empty "bg"?
<Olotila> ok
<de-facto> background
<Olotila> yeah
<Olotila> so also, can I drag with mouse to select multiple items?
<Olotila> I bet not
<de-facto> holding Ctrl and left click you can select multiple (but not drag i guess)
<Olotila> yeah
<de-facto> ctrl shift I "inverts" your selection
<de-facto> so if you want almost all files you could do "ctrl + A" then hold Ctrl and deselect
<Olotila> yeah
<de-facto> for example
<Olotila> other "file explorer" gui's available?
<Olotila> other than Nautilus?
<de-facto> yeah many i guess, but Nautilus is pretty powerfull once you got used to it
<Olotila> well, it is, but it could be even better
<de-facto> you can even use it for remote file systems with "smb://windows/share" or "ssh://linux/share" and such
<Olotila> like backspace for "folder up"
<Olotila> mouse drag for selecting
<de-facto> or connect an android phone to it and get its internal storage via MTP
<Olotila> easy way to get path as text, to be copied
<de-facto> yeah you can do custom key bindings of course
<de-facto> ctrl + L
<de-facto> that shows you the path in text mode in the address bar of nautilus
<Olotila> it has improvet, I think, like previously it changed the timestamp of photos to time of the copying
<Olotila> messed up lots of my photos
<Olotila> thanks, I'll remember Ctrl L
<Olotila> for List, or what could it be?
<de-facto> there are many keyboard shortcuts for example Alt + Up for going one level upwards
<Olotila> Alt Up needs two hands
<de-facto> Ctrl +1  and Ctrl + 2 for the views
<Olotila> I usually have one hand in mouse and other in kb
<Olotila> Backspace is way easier
<Olotila> how can I change the bindings?
<de-facto> you can mess with it maybe in  ~/.config/nautilus/accels
<de-facto> but make a backup before and be carefull
<de-facto> i guess you have to killall nautilus and reopen it when you changed something in there
<de-facto> never tried it myself
<Olotila> how do I install programs from git?
<Olotila> https://github.com/vitaut/captain-nemo
<de-facto> i dont think that would work on 3.20
<Olotila> ok, but how do you install programs from git in general?
<Olotila> Google only gives guides how to install git to ubuntu
<Olotila> when I search:
<Olotila> install git programs in ubuntu
<Olotila> all I get is how to install git itself to ubuntu
<Olotila> or search ... to ubuntu
<shubham_> is g++ installed in ubuntu gnome 16.04>
<shubham_> ?
<shubham_> kipd: is g++ installed in ubuntu gnome 16.04?
<shubham_> ?
<shubham_> ?
<shubham_> ?
<kipd> I personally don't recall if g++ is installed by default in 16.04, but it's just a short package install away.
<shubham_> i was trying without installing and found that gcc is installed but g++ is not
<shubham_> though it was preinstalled in ubuntu 14.04
<shubham_> i want to switch to ubuntu gnome 16.04 but just want to be sure that all the softwares that i need is present there
<kipd> Whatever software isn't present can usually being installed with apt-get on the command line or Synaptic/Software Center in the Gnome Desktop
<shubham_> ok thanks. i did install g++ just now and it's working.
<kipd> Excellent, enjoy your day.
<shubham_> what's your opinion- should i switch to 16.04?
<shubham_> i am not a seasoned linux user. been using it only for the last 4 months.
<shubham_> am an undergraduate student studying computer science engineering in my university
<kipd> It's up to you.  14.04 isn't that old and came with Gnome by default.  16.04 comes with Unity instead.
<shubham_> yeah, but i really like the gnome look in 16.04.
<kipd> Sounds like you have your answer then.
<kipd> There's really no drawback to using the more current 16.04 for you then.
<shubham_> Plus i have been using unity for 4 months now, and gnome looks like a fresh change.
<shubham_> thanks for the advice.
<kipd> Cheers
<de-facto> Olotila well it depends on how you want to maintain your system i guess: you can install git then "git clone ..." but then you would need a "debian" directory with the package files inside that for backing a .deb out of it (and install that with gdebi or such). I mean you also can do "sudo make install" but then the package manager would not keep track of the files it spreads on your system (wich i really dont like).
<de-facto> if you have a "debian" directory for a project you can go inside your project folder (which contains that "debian" folder) and to "dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us" to build a deb package one level above
<de-facto> the nice thing about ubuntu is that you can find many, really many software with a debian folder on some PPAs
<de-facto> without it the usual way would be "./configure --prefix=/opt" "make" and "sudo make install" or such (depends on what make system the developer prefered)
<Olotila> yeah, git seems like a mess from users point of view
<Olotila> more folders to back up
<LinDol> hi all
<georgeowell> heya
<LinDol> georgeowell, hi :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-04-30
<Olotila> how do I open a file in default viewer from terminal?
<LinDol> hi all :))
<LinDol> Could you explain to me about " * Fixes to Language pack installation (gnome-control-center) and ibus support"
<LinDol> i want to know exactly "Fixes"
<LinDol> for translating Korean
<LinDol> darkxst, hello tim, could you help to me?
<darkxst> LinDol, !!
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LinDol> oops, sorry.
<darkxst> you should know that :)
<LinDol> haha okay :)
<LinDol> Could you explain to me about "Fixes to" ?
<LinDol> I just want to know exactly meaning
<darkxst> contect?
<darkxst> context?
<LinDol> " * Fixes to Language pack installation (gnome-control-center) and ibus support"
<LinDol> yes
<LinDol> context
<LinDol> that "Fix" was used like 'repair" ??
<darkxst> LinDol, yes
<darkxst> fixed some bugs that affected those
<LinDol> oh.. thank you :)
<LinDol> I will translate again :)
<darkxst> LinDol, np anytime
<Olotila> I put a shortcut Ctrl + Alt + M to command gnome-open ~/Documents/Muista/muista.odt
<Olotila> but it does not work
<Olotila> if I give that command in terminal, it works
<LinDol> I have finished to translate korean for release note :) Thank you
<LinDol> and have a great dinner :)
<Olotila> How do I make Nautilus go UP one folder with Backspace?
<Olotila> towards root that is
<georgeowell> It already does?
<georgeowell> Olotila: in 3.16
<Olotila> I got 3.20
<Olotila> I uncommented in ~/.config/nautilus/accels
<Olotila> (gtk_accel_path "<Actions>/ShellActions/GoUpAccel" "BackSpace")
<Olotila> and killed nautilus and restarted
<Olotila> did not work
<Olotila> or how does that file word?
<Olotila> *work
<Olotila> there is line ; (gtk_accel_path "<Actions>/ShellActions/Back" "<Alt>Left")
<Olotila> and it works, I think
<Olotila> so that alt left goes "back"
<Olotila> http://software.techforums.space/software/bring-backspace-back-to-nautilus-318-once-and-for-all-4b31a0c4.html
<Olotila> so I am not alone
<Olotila> I need to go UP using only one hand
<Olotila> or at least BACK
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-05-01
<darkxst> ricotz, I pushed a build of firefox 46 with the 3.20 patches fedora a shipping, just on ppa:darkxst/gtk320 but will copy it across to staging if its good
<darkxst> atleast it has scrollbars now
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, I see, would be good to have a patch-header which specifies where this patch is actually coming from
<ricotz> I believe from here http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/rpms/firefox.git/tree/firefox-gtk3-20.patch
<darkxst> yes its that one
<darkxst> which is turn from here I believe (not sure if they have made any other modifications though) https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1234158
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1234158 in Widget: Gtk "[Gtk 3.20] - CSS Node support" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> I will add patch headers, when my internet starts behaving again
<ricotz> darkxst, the patch in the bug is more recent since it targets trunk, likely won't work with 46
<darkxst> the patches in the mozilla bug are being updated to support both old+new gtk, the fedora patch just seem to have the earlier patches from that bug
<darkxst> that only supported 3.20
<ricotz> I believe it still isnt a weak dependency
<darkxst> no, that is why they have not landed yet in trunk
<shubham> i am using ubuntu gnome 14.04 and sometimes while executing c++ programs, if some loop becomes infinite, then the whole machine stops working. any ideas why does it happen.
<shubham> It never happened on ubuntu
<shubham> _longines: i am using ubuntu gnome 14.04 and sometimes while executing c++ programs, if some loop becomes infinite, then the whole machine stops working. any ideas why does it happen. It never happened on ubuntu.
<shubham> kipd: my ubuntu gnome fonts have become very small. i dont know how it happened. can you help?
<batman2> hello guys
<shubham> erricchu: my ubuntu gnome fonts have become very small. i dont know how it happened. can you help?
<shubham> anhoonie: my ubuntu gnome fonts have become very small. i dont know how it happened. can you help?
<shubham> bp0: my ubuntu gnome fonts have become very small. i dont know how it happened. can you help?
<Olotila> How can I create shortcut key for program I usually run from terminal?
<Olotila> for example xfreerdp
<Olotila> command is
<Olotila> xfreerdp /server /username etc
<Olotila> when I create shortcut and put proper command there and give it a shortcut key, nothing happens
<romare> oh I'm so happy that there's a channel for ubuntu gnome
<romare> I think it's just the best OS
<romare> I just made a bootable usb using rufus on windows for ubuntu gnome
<romare> I installed the OS but I had issues about installing apps
<romare> I had the error saying like I have broken packages
<romare> where do you think I failed at?
<romare> I didn't change anything on rufus
<romare> talking about 16.04 LTS btw
<romare> can somebody please help?
<romare> oh okay, all of you guys are bots
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-24
<mati> Hi, darkxsst are u here?
<darkxst> hi mati
<mati> Hi :) I made it :D, I had to update whole config (thru recovery mode) and it works fine right now :)
<mati> But I have a little problem with scalling app  right now :P maybe not each app but for example (Steam, Gimp, Eagle)
<jbicha> mati: gimp is still gtk2 so I don't think it's easily scalable
<mati> jbicha: why  are u destorin' my great plan? :D , I've read that gimp in version 2.9 will get support for scalling interface
<mati> jbicha: but what about rest app?
<jbicha> I believe they're both proprietary apps so you'll need to talk to the companies behind them about the issue
<mati> ah ok :) thank u :)
<david1> hey, I'm having an issue with desktop brightness
<david1> using brightness adjustment in gnome doesn't work, but using it in unity does
<david1> xbacklight also works
<david1> (by brightness adjustment, I mean both using the keyboard fn keys and using the slider in power
<david1> \help
<david1> wait no, wrong
<mati_> Hi ,I have a little problem with my os. It's freeze for from time to time. I don't  know why. For example when I go to setting/about laptop get stuck
<c_smith> just gonna say this: nice job on the latest release and good luck with the future merge of Ubuntu main and Ubuntu Gnome
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-25
<InteraktivGaming> A random question, does gdm3 in anyway on Ubuntu depends on some kde package. I know it's a dumb one when asked like that, but installing a kde package makes gdm3 work, and uninstalling it it breaks it again.
<SkyWay> guys, i'm trying to make a desktop entry, to add to favourites ..
<SkyWay> placed this -> http://termbin.com/ypmb
<SkyWay> into /usr/share/applications/
<SkyWay> but nothing happends..
<jaes> hi
<jaes> I'm having a lot of trouble since I upgraded to 17.04, mainly freezes of death (which i can get out of only through magic sysrq)
<jaes> looking through syslog it seems to be kernel related troubles i only find old occurence on the web
<jaes> anyone else heard of stuff like that ?
<jaes> https://paste.debian.net/929285/
<jaes> https://paste.debian.net/929286/
<jaes> or that one https://paste.debian.net/929287/
<jbicha> jaes: oh you're using topicons? what version and where did you install it from?
<jaes> the official gnome shel extention websit
<jaes> is that it ? cause i can live without it ?
<jbicha> if you look in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<jbicha> in the extension folder is metadata.json, what version does it say?
<jaes>   "version": 29
<jbicha> never mind, I was thinking of the Hide Top Bar extension
<jaes> I have one of those, the pixel saver one
<jbicha> it is possible for extensions to crash gnome-shell
<jaes> ok, i tried reseting my gnoem shell
<jaes> removing all my extentions and configurations
<jbicha> but I don't think it would crash your kernel
<jaes> with rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 and stuff like that, but old uninstalled extention seemed to be always known
<jaes> and my accounts (gmail and stuffs) got weird
<jbicha> I'm not much help on kernel bugs, maybe someone in #ubuntu can help?
<jaes> i'll try that
<jaes> do you have a good trick to tottally reset a gnome shell instance though ?
<jbicha> there is a known bug where GNOME Online Accounts won't work if you log out or get logged out, the workaround is just to reboot :( bug 1610944
<ubot5> bug 1610944 in gnome-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "GNOME Online Accounts breaks if you log out (until you reboot)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610944
<jbicha> there's an on/off switch in the header bar of Tweak Tool> Extensions
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-26
<jaes> jbicha: found out the related bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1685141
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1685141 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "System freezes after locking screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> I'm using nvidia-current on UG_17.04, and cannot get HDMI/DP++ audio to function
<rfleming> pavucontrol says the card is unplugged... but it isn't :)
<dsynapse> greetings
<dsynapse> I upgraded from Ubuntu 16.10->17.04 and installed gnome-shell.  I was running Cinnamon before but in both DE's the text and mouse look to be 2x size.  I have a 2k monitor.  How can I fix the scaling?
<TheNumb> I think you can set scaling in gnome tweak tool
<TheNumb> dsynapse: ^
<dsynapse> ok...i'm at work right now but i'll check when I get home
<dsynapse> GNOME looks great...except for that ;)
<nanodrone> dsynapse, is gnome working fast? or is there any noticeable lag
<dsynapse> Hrm..  I didn't pay attention as I was just trying to get the upgrade done and then saw the text issue...  I want to say it didn't feel slow?
<dsynapse> why?
<nanodrone> it was really slow for me, i had to switch to awesome.
<dsynapse> ah
<dsynapse> i've got cinnamon as my backup...in the past gnome shell has had some odd lag issues w/the logout screen
<dsynapse> but this seemed to be better
<nanodrone> are you on wayland or xorg
<dsynapse> xorg
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-27
<immu> hi
<immu> i wanted to ask is it ok to install gnome along with unity? from a upgrade point of view
<rfleming> Greetings!
<immu> greetings
<rfleming> How goes it?
<rfleming> ... and how do I get GNOME to turn off my displays at lock? :)
<dsynapse> greetings
<dsynapse> rfleming:  I dont' have gnome up right now (at work) but I want to say that's in the screensaver settings?
<dsynapse> or power saving settings
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> Is the nautilus that ships with Ubuntu-GNOME 17.04 different from the one in Debian Stretch?
<rfleming> What I mean is in terms of hard-coded configuration, not version
<rfleming> most specifically with regards to context menus
<jbicha> yes, Ubuntu's Nautilus is different but could you be more specific?
<rfleming> Yeah.  Under Ubuntu, pressing the 3-dot context menu brings up... you know what?  Let me make some screen captures
<jbicha> Ubuntu does not customize that menu
<rfleming> http://imgur.com/a/wEP35
<rfleming> On Debian, the view mode just toggles the view from list to icon.
<jbicha> that's because stretch has a newer version of nautilus than 17.04
<rfleming> Aaaah
<rfleming> I completely forgot to look at that
<jbicha> 17.10 will get the newer version
<rfleming> how 'usable' are the daily builds? :)
<jbicha> how good are you at fixing your Ubuntu when it breaks? have you run Ubuntu betas before?
<rfleming> yeah
<rfleming> just not with GNOME...
<rfleming> I'm an XFCE convert
<rfleming> I got used to the Windows 10 workflow at work, and XFCE was found wanting
<jbicha> of course, this will be a more disruptive development cycle than normal but if you don't mind fixing your computer and reinstalling if things break, then you're welcome to try it out
<rfleming> I'll think about it.  Maybe run in a VM
<jbicha> I recommend you make sure that you do not have proposed updates enabled
<jbicha> if you want to run the development version of Ubuntu
<rfleming> good thinking 99
<jbicha> personally, I am still on 17.04 and have 17.10 in a VM so that I can verify 17.04 Stable Release Updates easier
<jbicha> but several people do run the development versions continuously as a sort of rolling release
<rfleming> I'm still teeter-tottering between Debian and Ubuntu :)
<rfleming> at least I have GNOME worked out
<jbicha> a lot of the GNOME packaging is shared between Debian and Ubuntu
<rfleming> So how is the change from Ubuntu-GNOME to just Ubuntu going to work?
<rfleming> I know you guys pride yourselves on a 'pure' experience.  What's the main group going to do for customisations?
<jbicha> basically Ubuntu will get gnome-shell and drop Unity in the next month or two
<jbicha> decisions about specific apps, customizations, theming haven't really been made yet
<rfleming> hopefully consideration will be made this time about what people want in their DE and not force something unchangeable down the throats
 * rfleming isn't interested in having specialized versions of software that deviate from developer design plans
<jbicha> I don't think anything is being forced anywhere
<jbicha> people don't all want the same thing
<rfleming> I understand completely :)
<jbicha> I mean Unity is not being actively developed now so it's a problem for those who really liked Unity but there are more choices now than there were in the GNOME 2 days
<rfleming> I liked Budgie, it was modern, but simple.  Will be interesting to see where they go moving to QT libs
<rfleming> it is modern
<rfleming> used was because I stopped using it. :)
<rfleming> I'm just settling into GNOME and working out little niggles here and there.
<rfleming> is anyone having issues with GNOME and NVidia drivers where the displays aren't going to sleep on lock?  With the nouveau driver they turn off...
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-28
<rfleming> Morning!
<rfleming> Do any of you smart GNOME people know how to change the mount options for gvfsd-fuse?  I want to allow the option allow_root
<melodie> hi
<melodie> what is the latest LTS? Is it Ubuntu-Gnome 16.04.2 ?
<melodie> or is there a more recent one?
<melodie> I have installed that one version
<melodie> and strangely, the file "lock" is in the system and needs to be removed manually in /var/lib/dpkg else, apt won't work.
<melodie> what do you think?
<melodie> ok good night
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-04-29
<immu> hi anyone here
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-04-25
<teward> stupid question, but in 16.04 is the network manager actually unable to handle additional search domains being defined in a network profile, in contrast to standard 16.04 which permits adding them?
<mgedmin> you used 16.04 twice
<teward> mgedmin: thanks for pointing out something not relevant to the question being asked
<teward> namely, in Ubuntu GNOME 16.04, editing network profiles for an interface doesn't let me set search domains
<teward> in contrast to standard Ubuntu 16.04 network manager which lets me.
<mgedmin> ah!
<teward> the *question* is if this is intended, or is a bug in how the GNOME environment is vs. standard Ubuntu network-manager
<mgedmin> now I understand the question, but I'm afraid I don't know the answer
<jbicha> teward: try running nm-connection-editor if you want more network settings
<teward> ahhh there it is
<teward> jbicha: thanks
<jbicha> sorry it's hidden by default because most people don't need two network GUIs and the one in the Settings app should be easier to use for most people
<teward> jbicha: well it came up on Ask Ubuntu, and I have to force mine to be 'different' for the single Ubuntu GNOME system on the network because we're mid-migration for a windows-based network between 'domains'
<teward> thanks for the info though.
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-04-27
* jbicha changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development | Please direct support requests or non-development questions to #ubuntu | Latest Release: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS | Download from https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<oomni_> hi everyone
<oomni_> I've installed bionic early morning
<oomni_> and seems have some issue on GDM!
<oomni_> something is wrong with characters on GDM!
<oomni_> user name is blank
<oomni_> white circles won't show during enter password
<oomni_> and buttons text is nonsense!
<jeroenpraat> After upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04: I can't start GDM and login into Gnome3 (only Lightdm and fallback). GDM error is: kernel: [ 2333.410289] gnome-shell[7027]: segfault at 1fffffff9 ip 0...d sp 0...0 error 4 in libc-2.27.so[7...0]. Can someone please help me?
<Osmodivs> Hello, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 16.04. when I am in RealFlow 10 it requires me to press Alt-RMB or LMB for navigation on the 3D viewport, but when I do it grabs the whole window to move it around or opens a Window menu, I do not know how to disable that, How can I disable it?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-04-29
<specialtr4> TESTING TESTING TESTING TESTING
#ubuntu-gnome 2020-04-22
<qwerty> hi i got in problem in ubuntu linux 19.04 is not booting into gui mode
<qwerty> does anyone knows how to resolve that problem
